# [BERYL/COMPIZ/AIGLX/XGL] Suite du Thread ouvert (screenshot)

## titoucha

J'ai recommencer un fil, car l'ancien devenait trop gros.

Quelqu'un a-t-il des informations sur le plugin kberylsetting, ce qu'il fait exactement et aussi si l'un d'entre vous l'a fait fonctionner, car j'ai beau le compiler il se plante lamentablement.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens d'installer le plug-in wallpaper, celui-ci permet en théorie d'avoir un papier peint différent sur chaque face du cube.

Je l'ai configuré tout à l'air correct, mais par contre rien ne se passe.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous l'a fait fonctionner ?

----------

## nykos

au risque de passer pour un con, tu les trouves où les plugins ?

----------

## titoucha

C'est des plugins qui se trouvent à part et il faut donc les importer et le compiler à la main, il y a entre autre un plugin pour que beryl reconnaisse le jpeg et ils sont ICI

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour,

Au risque de passer pour un niais, j'ai deux trois questions à poser :

1 - J'utilise beryl SVN depuis quelques temps déjà (via layman et l'overlay XEffetcs). J'ai souvenir d'un script à la base de cet overlay qui permettait de faire les mises à jour automatiquement mais je ne le retrouve plus. Existe-t-il encore ? Y-a-t-il une méthode pour mettre tout à jour (un ordre ou autre comme pour e17) ? Parce que là, pour les mises à jour, je re-emerge mes paquets en *-9999 et c'est tout ...

2 - Tout fonctionne parfaitement sous KDE mais j'aurai voulu une explication sur les WM installé via le USE kde et gnome : aquamarine et heliodor. Comment ils s'utilisent, quel est le rôle etc.

3 - j'essaie kiba-dock mais impossible de le démarrer (toujours sous KDE). Vous auriez une idée ?

4 - ces plugins ne sont pas dans l'overlay XEffect ?

THX !

----------

## CryoGen

1- Ben je fais pareil que toi  :Smile:  (enfin c'est paludis qui le fait pour moi, il me reinstall tous les -9999/svn/scm tous les 7 jours)

2- 

   -Aquamarine est le WM de predilection pour Kde, il utilise les deco/theme de Kwin  :Wink: 

   -Heliodor : Je suppose que c'est l'equivalent de Aquamarine pour Gnome (mais j'en suis pas sur)

3- Il deconne un peu chez moi aussi avec les dernieres revisions mais il se lance quand meme... Pas de message d'erreur ?

4- Seulmeent les plugins officiels et les plugins/apps vraiment populaire je pense  :Wink:  mais ca finira bien par arriver, un arbre dedié au plugin non-officiel ^_^

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour ces réponses.   :Smile: 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 2- 
> 
>    -Aquamarine est le WM de predilection pour Kde, il utilise les deco/theme de Kwin 
> 
>    -Heliodor : Je suppose que c'est l'equivalent de Aquamarine pour Gnome (mais j'en suis pas sur)

 Oui, mais comment l'utiliser ou comment savoir s'il est utilisé ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Merci pour ces réponses.  
> 
>  *CryoGen wrote:*   2- 
> 
>    -Aquamarine est le WM de predilection pour Kde, il utilise les deco/theme de Kwin 
> ...

 

Ben tu peux utiliser le menu du manager pour selectionner les WM. J'ai jamais essayé Aquamarine/Heliodor j'utilise toujours Emerald.

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour la précision. Il me semble qu'emerald est lancé chez moi par défaut (j'ai l'icône dans le tray).

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Merci pour la précision. Il me semble qu'emerald est lancé chez moi par défaut (j'ai l'icône dans le tray).

 

L'icone c'est le beryl-manager  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Ah ? Possible ... mais dans ce cas, je ne vois pas aquamarine (alors qu'il est installé) dans la liste de WM du menu déroulant de cette icône du beryl-manager.   :Confused: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ah ? Possible ... mais dans ce cas, je ne vois pas aquamarine (alors qu'il est installé) dans la liste de WM du menu déroulant de cette icône du beryl-manager.  

 

Ah :/

Tu trouveras surement plus d'info sur le forum de beryl

Forum Beryl Project

----------

## titoucha

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ah ? Possible ... mais dans ce cas, je ne vois pas aquamarine (alors qu'il est installé) dans la liste de WM du menu déroulant de cette icône du beryl-manager.  

 

Aquamarine n'est pas un wm c'est un gestionnaire de thèmes et il n'est pas lancé d'office, il faut remplacer emerald --replace par aquamarine --replace dans la séquence de démarrage de beryl.

Et je confirme heliodor c'est l'équivalent d'aquamarine pour Gnome.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je viens d'installer le plug-in wallpaper, celui-ci permet en théorie d'avoir un papier peint différent sur chaque face du cube.
> 
> Je l'ai configuré tout à l'air correct, mais par contre rien ne se passe.
> 
> Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous l'a fait fonctionner ?

 

Il faut killer ton gestionnaire de bureau (par exemple avec xfce4 il faut killer xfdesktop) bien evidement tu perds tout ce que gerait le programme (par exemple le menu contextuel)

----------

## titoucha

Bof du coup je ne le trouve pas si intéressant que ça ce plugin, je testerais à l'occase.

Merci du renseignement.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Ah ? Possible ... mais dans ce cas, je ne vois pas aquamarine (alors qu'il est installé) dans la liste de WM du menu déroulant de cette icône du beryl-manager.   
> 
> Aquamarine n'est pas un wm c'est un gestionnaire de thèmes et il n'est pas lancé d'office, il faut remplacer emerald --replace par aquamarine --replace dans la séquence de démarrage de beryl.
> 
> Et je confirme heliodor c'est l'équivalent d'aquamarine pour Gnome.

 Hé hé ...

J'ai trouvé aquamarine et il peut être changé "sur la mouche" (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) via le menu contextuel du beryl-manager. Mais je suis vite revenu sur emerald : les thèmes sont plus jolis et surtout moins buggés ...

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai que je trouve les thèmes d'emerald beaucoup plus joli et en plus tu peux les configurer aux petits oignons.

----------

## titoucha

 *Quote:*   

> Salut a tous les fanas des bureaux 3D j'ai quelques petites questions 
> 
> Maintenant que ma carte 3D est correctement reconnue et avec le rendu 3D actif je voudrai utiliser des effets de bureaux 3D mais sachant que BERYL et Compiz sont masqués par ~AMD64 Keyword vous me conseillez quoi? ensuite j'ai pas mis de flag aiglx dans ma use donc je compte l'utiliser le cas echeant sans celui-ci ça change grand chose?
> 
> Merçi de vos reponses 

 

Je te conseille Beryl car le développement est très actif, ensuite pour le flag Aiglx c'est utile que si tu as une carte qui est supportée, il n'y en à pas beaucoup et ce sont des Ati assez ancienne, donc vu que la teinne est récente Aiglx ne te sert à rien.

PS: Ils sont en plein développement d'un interface graphique encore plus convivial pour configurer beryl.

----------

## davidou2a

ok merçi des renseignements  :Smile:  donc je vais mettre beryl des que j'ai 5 minutes  :Smile: 

*** EDIT ***

Voila tout ce que j'ai a installer  :Smile: 

```
Warthdog davidou # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -va =beryl-0.1.4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 119 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/beryl-core-0.1.4  USE="-debug" 1,208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.4  USE="-dbus -debug" 2,050 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 [0.14.4] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 8,339 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/emerald-0.1.4  USE="-debug" 471 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.1.4  1,335 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.1.4  USE="-debug" 172 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.1.4  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 14,071 kB
```

libXcomposite-0.3.1 => je suppose que c'est pour les effets de transparence  :Smile: 

Bon let's rock !!!

----------

## Ezka

Je viens de mettre la 0.1.4 elle marche 'achement mieux que la 0.1.3 chez moi   :Very Happy:  ... en gros j'ai ... presque rien qui bug !

C'est rigolo l'effet neige mais ... quand vous tournez le cube chez vous aussi ça fait des petit carré blanc à la place des flocons ?

----------

## davidou2a

Question je doit forcement utiliser le serveur Xgl ? ou ont peut garder xorg ?

parceque apres avoir emergé tout ça j'ai desormais ça :

```
davidou@Warthdog ~ $ fglrxinfo 

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
```

La je comprends pas  :Confused: 

*** EDIT ***

Apparement si je decommente la section Composite de xorg.conf je perds le rendu 3D seulement je crois que c'est utilse a beryl cette section non?

devrais-je pas plutot migrer sur XGL ? et pas xorg-server?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Je viens de mettre la 0.1.4 elle marche 'achement mieux que la 0.1.3 chez moi   ... en gros j'ai ... presque rien qui bug !
> 
> C'est rigolo l'effet neige mais ... [b]quand vous tournez le cube chez vous aussi ça fait des petit carré blanc à la place des flocons ?[b]

 

Ouep  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

ben chez moi la neige reste des jolis flocons même quand je tourne le cube !

----------

## titoucha

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Question je doit forcement utiliser le serveur Xgl ? ou ont peut garder xorg ?
> 
> parceque apres avoir emergé tout ça j'ai desormais ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu dois utiliser XGL et quant tu utilises celle-ci fglrx ne fonctionne pas.

Chez moi avec les dernier pilotes Ati je ne peux pas avoir le Composite activé, mais c'est pas grâve car tout fonctionne.

----------

## davidou2a

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu dois utiliser XGL et quant tu utilises celle-ci fglrx ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Chez moi avec les dernier pilotes Ati je ne peux pas avoir le Composite activé, mais c'est pas grâve car tout fonctionne.

 

Si j'utilse XGL je vais donc en théorie toujours avoir le rendu 3D?

Tu utilise les driver ati de portage? moi j'ai ete obligé d'aller pecher ceux sur le site d'ATI pour que le rendu 3D passe

Le composite sert a quoi exactement la transparence des fenetres entieres?

----------

## Oupsman

JE viens de me monter une configuration pour faire du dév PHP, et j'ai un souci avec Beryl : il plante dès que je switche de console virtuelle. J'explique : j'ai une session root ouverte sur le tty0 et je veux y aller : je fais donc CTRL + ALT + F1. Dès que je reviens sur l'écran graphique, il est noir et le reste. Et la combinaison de touches CTRL ALT BACKSPACE n'a pas d'effet. Après kill de beryl via ssh, je récupère la main, mais c'est chiant. 

Vous avez déjà rencontré ces symptômes ?

----------

## titoucha

Oui et ça c'est résolu avec la version Svn de Beryl.

----------

## loopx

y a un plugin qui fait un cercle avec les fenetres maintenant (genre de scale ou de switcher?)

le plugin anotate, bien cool je trouve  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

En voulant tester le plugin dont tu me parles, je me suis rendu compte que beryl-settings me faisait une erreur de segmentation.   :Confused: 

Edit: j'ai trouvé il faut utiliser beryl-settings-2 à la place de beryl-settings et tout refonctionne.

----------

## man in the hill

 *loopx wrote:*   

> y a un plugin qui fait un cercle avec les fenetres maintenant (genre de scale ou de switcher?)
> 
> le plugin anotate, bien cool je trouve 

 

Salut,

J'ai le plugins annotations dans Extras qui permet de déssiner sur l'écran mais  je ne vois pas le plugin qui fait l'effet que tu site ... Sinon j'avais pas fait de maj au moins depuis 1 mois et ça avance tjrs à grande vitesse   :Very Happy:   ...

@ +

----------

## titoucha

Je n'ai pas non plus trouvé ce fameux plugin, sinon ils ont déjà corrigé le bogue de beryl-settings.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Comment faite-vous pour activer l'antialiasing et que cela fonctionne avec une carte nvidia ?

Merci,

@ +

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Je viens d'installer le plug-in wallpaper, celui-ci permet en théorie d'avoir un papier peint différent sur chaque face du cube.
> 
> Je l'ai configuré tout à l'air correct, mais par contre rien ne se passe.
> 
> Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous l'a fait fonctionner ? 
> ...

 

Je l'ai testé et pour l'instant c'est pas encore au point, les images bavent et il faut, comme tu l'as dit, tuer kdesktop, donc il n'y a pas beaucoup d'intérêt.

PS: il y a deux nouveaux plugins qui sont apparus snap et thumbnail, en plus jpeg vient d'être inclus dans la branche principale.

----------

## loopx

l'es pas encore dans le svn le plugin  :Wink:    fin, ptet bien maintenant  :Surprised: 

----------

## titoucha

Mais il est où alors   :Shocked: 

----------

## pititjo

J'utilise le beryl snv de l'overlay xeffects et depuis quelques jours beryl-settings râle :

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/beryl-settings", line 2, in ?
> 
>     import berylsettings
> ...

 

Pas de beryl-settings-2 non plus. Pourtant je viens de réemerger pour voir...

J'ai raté quelque chose ?

----------

## titoucha

Ils ont intégré beryl-settings-2 à beryl-settings. C'est donc normal que tu ne le trouves pas.

----------

## pititjo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ils ont intégré beryl-settings-2 à beryl-settings. C'est donc normal que tu ne le trouves pas.

 

Sauf que beryl-settings ne marche pas chez moi (cf mon post précédent pour le message d'erreur).

----------

## bivittatus

Tu as reemergé quoi exactement?

J'ai fait une mise à jour hier soir et, voyant que seul beryl-settings avait été updaté, je l'ai emergé seul...et patatrac...plus de beryl-settings du tout!!!

Du coup, j'ai reemergé l'intégralité des packages beryl et tout fonctionne à nouveau.  :Cool: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu as raison, maintenant j'emerge toujours le tout même si certaine parties n'ont pas l'air d'avoir évolué sur le serveur.

----------

## pititjo

Il me semble aussi que j'emerge tout :

 emerge -av beryl x11-wm/beryl-core x11-misc/beryl-manager x11-misc/beryl-settings x11-plugins/beryl-dbus x11-plugins/beryl-plugins x11-plugins/beryl-vidcap

----------

## titoucha

Si tu est en SVN essaye d'emerge x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings.

A ta liste il manque emerald, aquamarine/heliodor et tu peux enlever beryl c'est un metapaquet.

----------

## pititjo

Merci, c'était bien le paquet qui me manquait. Ma maîtrise plus que partielle de layman m'avait fait passer à côté (ben oui, je n'avais pas penser qu'il fallait faire un layman -S avant pour mettre à jour l'overlay...). Maintenant ça marche et j'espère que j'emerge bien tout comme il faut :

```
emerge -av beryl x11-wm/beryl-core x11-misc/beryl-manager x11-misc/beryl-settings x11-plugins/beryl-dbus x11-plugins/beryl-plugins x11-plugins/beryl-vidcap x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings x11-wm/emerald x11-themes/emerald-themes x11-wm/heliodor x11-libs/seom

```

----------

## titoucha

Là c'est plus que complet, normalement à la base du dépot xeffects tu dois avoir un script qui te permet d'automatiser la mise à jour de l'overlay et de beryl, il se nomme beryl-svn-ebuilds.

Je pense pas que la mise à jour de seom aussi fréquente que beryl soit nécessaire, cette bibliothèque évolue vraiment beaucoup moins vite que le reste.

----------

## Farnsworth

Wop,

j'ai un petit souci avec beryl:

de temps en temps quand j'ouvre une appli (fenetre) elle est totalement invisible et rien a faire pour la rendre visible (meme alt+molette ne change rien), faut la fermer et la reouvrir plusieurs fois jusqu'a ce que ca fonctionne.

ca me le fait pas mal sur thunderbird par exemple et un peu avec totem, moins sur les autres applis (voire jamais??).

vous avez deja vu ca (ou plutot "pas vu ca"  :Wink:  )?

Merci pour votre aide,

Max

----------

## Temet

Invisible ou noire?

----------

## pititjo

J'ai le même soucis et c'est vraiment invisible. Ça le fait pas mal avec thunderbird et firefox.

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.......  :Confused: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai aussi de temps en temps des fenêtres invisibles mais je clique dessus et ils redeviennent normal ... donc pas de soluce à première vu mais essais de regarder du côté des plugins ...

----------

## titoucha

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Wop,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci avec beryl:
> 
> de temps en temps quand j'ouvre une appli (fenetre) elle est totalement invisible et rien a faire pour la rendre visible (meme alt+molette ne change rien), faut la fermer et la reouvrir plusieurs fois jusqu'a ce que ca fonctionne.
> ...

 

Tu es sous Kde  et est-ce que tu lances des programmes en automatique depuis le répertoire Autostart?

Pour finir comment démarres-tu beryl?

----------

## pititjo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Farnsworth wrote:*   Wop,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci avec beryl:
> 
> de temps en temps quand j'ouvre une appli (fenetre) elle est totalement invisible et rien a faire pour la rendre visible (meme alt+molette ne change rien), faut la fermer et la reouvrir plusieurs fois jusqu'a ce que ca fonctionne.
> ...

 

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de KDE. J'ai le même problème sous Gnome en lançant beryl-manager au démarrage de la session.

----------

## Farnsworth

Alors pour faire rapide:

Je suis sous gnome et je lance les programmes normalement en cliquant sur une icone.

elles sont totalement invisibles et cliquer dessus ne change rien mais interagit quand meme avec la fenetre (elle est la  quoi).

que dire d'autre... beryl est lance avec beryl-manager et au ps, beryl apparait comme ca: "beryl --skip-gl-yield"

voila, sinon: nvidia 1.0.9742, aiglx, xorg 7.1, beryl 1.0.4 (je crois que j'avais deja le souci mais en moins frequent avec la 1.0.3), ...

Si quelqu'un entends parler de ca.

Merci,

++

Max

----------

## d2_racing

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Alors pour faire rapide:
> 
> sinon: nvidia 1.0.9742, aiglx, xorg 7.1, beryl 1.0.4
> 
> Max

 

[OFF]

Je suis peut-être dans les patates, mais je pensais qu'il y avait seulement les ATI qui pouvait utiliser AIGLX....

Je n'ai pas de carte Nvidia, alors c'est sûrement pour ça que je pose une question basic...

Alors pourquoi il utilise nvidia 1.0.9742, aiglx....

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page

Pourtant c'est bien marqué  nVidia does NOT use or need AIGLX. 

Est-ce que le driver Nvidia Opensource fonctionne sous le même principe que le driver ATI Opensource ?C'est à dire compatible avec AIGLX et le driver proprio est compatible avec XGL ?

[OFF]

Merci de m'éclairer pour  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Il me semble bien qu'avec les drivers nvidia open source (nv) il est impossible de faire de la 3D  :Wink: 

Le mieux est d'utiliser les drivers proprio et d'utiliser la solution native de beryl/compiz :p pas besoin de aiglx

----------

## Temet

Bah c'est surtout qu'aiglx n'est pas utilisé, que xorg soit compilé avec ou pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Effectivement, je n'utilise pas les drivers open-source (oui je sais c'est mal... ah ben en fait non  :Wink:  ) et pour aiglx c'etait un abus de langage de ma part, cette partie est inclue depuis recemment dans les drivers nvidia.

bref, je n'utilise pas aiglx  :Wink:  mais certaines fenetres sont quand meme invisibles et c'est ennervant   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit: je vois que aiglx n'est plus d'actualite, que beryl ferait tout comme un grand maintenant, c'est dingue comme ca evolue vite, ca fait pas tres longtemps que je l'utilise et je suis deja has been  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> edit: je vois que aiglx n'est plus d'actualite, que beryl ferait tout comme un grand maintenant, c'est dingue comme ca evolue vite, ca fait pas tres longtemps que je l'utilise et je suis deja has been 

 

c'est pas plutot les drivers nvidia qui font ce que aiglx faisait ?

aiglx reste utile pour ceux qui utilisent les drivers libres ATI

----------

## titoucha

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de KDE. J'ai le même problème sous Gnome en lançant beryl-manager au démarrage de la session.

 

Je n'ai jamais dit que ça provenait de Kde, par contre j'ai constaté que si tu démarre d'autre programme avant lui lors du lancement d'une session, beryl n'aime pas ça et le fait savoir avec ce problème d'affichage.

Il faut donc lancer beryl en tout premier.

Tu as le moyen de faire réapparaitre les fenêtre manquantes en relançant le serveur beryl.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Le jour où ATI va se bouger le bulbe pour qu'il existe une bonne gestion des composites avec leur carte alors je serai full beryl , car pour l'instant avec kde d'installer certe beryl marche (j'utilise les opensources radeon qui sont vraiment prométteurs) mais qu'est ce que çà rame  :Laughing: 

rien ne vaut un bon petit fvwm à l'ancienne en aiglx (on gagne même des perfs avec  :Smile:  ).

bien evidement pour ceux ayant une nvidia le support aiglx n'est plus qu'une histoire ancienne arfff qui c'est peut être un jour ......  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Farnsworth

 *nykos wrote:*   

>  *Farnsworth wrote:*   edit: je vois que aiglx n'est plus d'actualite, que beryl ferait tout comme un grand maintenant, c'est dingue comme ca evolue vite, ca fait pas tres longtemps que je l'utilise et je suis deja has been  
> 
> c'est pas plutot les drivers nvidia qui font ce que aiglx faisait ?
> 
> aiglx reste utile pour ceux qui utilisent les drivers libres ATI

 

Ben c'est ce qu'il me semblait, mais CryoGen semblait dire le contraire, et comme je suis le truc de tres tres loin, bah je vous fait confiance  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Effectivement, je n'utilise pas les drivers open-source (oui je sais c'est mal... ah ben en fait non  ) 

 

Sans vouloir relancer le débat, méfie toi quand même...

Que çà soit mal, à la limite c'est secondaire, mais le jour ou, pour une raison ou pour une autre, nvidia arrête de développer des drivers linux, on serra bien emm.... avec nos cartes à peine bonnes à afficher du VESA

AIGLX et autres joyeusetés se développent en // de ce type de driver et ce n'est certainement pas le plus efficace.

Mon petit doigt me dit que, dans un avenir proche, mieux vaudra utiliser une ATI sous GNU/linux, qui au moins possède déjà un driver libre...

----------

## CryoGen

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

>  *nykos wrote:*    *Farnsworth wrote:*   edit: je vois que aiglx n'est plus d'actualite, que beryl ferait tout comme un grand maintenant, c'est dingue comme ca evolue vite, ca fait pas tres longtemps que je l'utilise et je suis deja has been  
> 
> c'est pas plutot les drivers nvidia qui font ce que aiglx faisait ?
> 
> aiglx reste utile pour ceux qui utilisent les drivers libres ATI 
> ...

 

AIGLX n'a jamais été utile pour une nVidia  :Wink:  par contre XGL oui  :Very Happy: , XGL ajoute le support du "Texture From Pixmap" mais cette extension est maintenant supportée directement par le driver nvidia.

@Razer : Pour un drivers nvidia libre avec 3D il y a le projet "nouveau" mais rien d'exploitable pour le moment  :Wink: 

Je ne vois pas ce qui te fait dire que nVidia va abandonner le devel de son driver proprio après tant d'années   :Rolling Eyes:  , alors qu'ATI n'a jamais réussi à en faire un vraiment performant..., Enfin bon les réactions de Fanboys intégristes me font toujours marrer  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce qui te fait dire que nVidia va abandonner le devel de son driver proprio après tant d'années   , alors qu'ATI n'a jamais réussi à en faire un vraiment performant..., Enfin bon les réactions de Fanboys intégristes me font toujours marrer 

 

n'étant pas intégriste, j'aimerai juste te faire remarquer que ces derniers temps les développeurs ATI sortent plus ou moins régulièrement des nouvelles versions de leurs drivers, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant ! et par exemple, les derniers drivers ATI supportent déjà xorg 7.2 alors que les nvidias pas !

je ne dis pas ça pour faire des reproches aux développeurs nvidias, mais juste pour te faire remarquer que chez ati aussi ils font des efforts maintenant, et que le retard se comble doucement mais sûrement !

----------

## titoucha

 *nykos wrote:*   

> je ne dis pas ça pour faire des reproches aux développeurs nvidias, mais juste pour te faire remarquer que chez ati aussi ils font des efforts maintenant, et que le retard se comble doucement mais sûrement !

 

+1, j'ai une moitié de cartes nvidia et l'autre d'ati et sil y a quelques mois j'étais 100% pro nvidia ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui, les pilotes pour Ati sortent très régulièrement et ont bien rattrapés leurs retards. En plus, et là c'est subjectif, Ati m'a l'air plus ouvert vis-à-vis de la communauté Open source.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour à vous,

Voilà j'ai voulu me remettre à Beryl que j'avais laisser tomber un temps, mais quand je le démarre, mon bureau est tout blanc et pourtant j'entend bien amsn et autres conneries qui se lancent.

Il me semble avoir déjà eu le souçis mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur la solution.

Voici mon xorg.conf si ça peut aider:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   Option     "AIGLX" "true   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   #Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   #Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "int10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "fr"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys,winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   #Option   "Protocol" "event"

   #Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option  "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

   Option  "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

   Option  "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option  "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"      

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Option "ForceBIOS" "1280x1024=1280x800"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Accelerator"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24 

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## arabis

Pour l'écran blanc la solution est ici:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/FAQ#How_do_I_get_rid_of_the_white_screen.3F

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Merci, je vais essayer tout se suite.

[Edit]: erci tout plein, ça marche   :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous...

Je suis en train de mettre à jour beryl et pour le moment, je n'ai pas de pb...enfin, je n'ai PLUS de pb (j'attends quand même la fin de la compilation, on ne sait jamais...!!! :Laughing: )...

Je voulais juste préciser que je me suis pris la tête pendant...whouuuuu...un bon bout de temps parce que la mise à jour ne voulait pas se faire...j'avais des problèmes de paquets masqués...

En fait, il faut simplement remplacer les

```
-*
```

du /etc/portage/package.keywords par des:

```
**
```

une fois que vous avez mis portage à jour...et normalement, tout roule!!!

Si ça peut en aider certains... :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pour ceux qui utilisent Paludis il faut passer en version >=0.16.0 pour que le keyword "*" accepte les ebuilds avec keywords=""  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Si ça peut en aider certains...

 

Ca aide   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rien ne vaut un bon petit fvwm à l'ancienne en aiglx (on gagne même des perfs avec  ).
> 
> bien evidement pour ceux ayant une nvidia le support aiglx n'est plus qu'une histoire ancienne arfff qui c'est peut être un jour ...... 

 

Salut,

On peut utiliser FVWM avec AIGLX, ou alors avec l'option des derniers pilotes Nvidia ? Mais alors pour faire quoi ? Est-ce pour la transparence ? xcompmgr et transset sont-ils morts ? Hou là là, chuis paumé...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Je voulais juste préciser que je me suis pris la tête pendant...whouuuuu...un bon bout de temps parce que la mise à jour ne voulait pas se faire...j'avais des problèmes de paquets masqués

 Un petit tour du côté du forum Unsupported Software et tu aurais vu en post-it : ** Major XEffects change **.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Scullder

Un peu de nouveau autour de Metisse : 

http://www.mandriva.com/en/projects/metisse

Je vais essayer quand j'aurai le temps, ça a l'air bien intégré et assez bien fini.

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Si ça peut en aider certains... 
> 
> Ca aide  

 

Est-ce la nouvelle notation des missing keyword ?

@ +

ps: J'ai réinstallé xgl+ beryl-svn sur mon portable avec carte ati et cela tourne bien et j'ai installé un ubuntu + beryl pour un collègue sur une toshiba avec carte intègré intel et cela fonctionne aussi très bien ....

----------

## bivittatus

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Je voulais juste préciser que je me suis pris la tête pendant...whouuuuu...un bon bout de temps parce que la mise à jour ne voulait pas se faire...j'avais des problèmes de paquets masqués Un petit tour du côté du forum Unsupported Software et tu aurais vu en post-it : ** Major XEffects change **. 

 

Hum...à vrai dire, c'est bien là que j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème!!!  :Mr. Green:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Un peu de nouveau autour de Metisse : 
> 
> http://www.mandriva.com/en/projects/metisse
> 
> Je vais essayer quand j'aurai le temps, ça a l'air bien intégré et assez bien fini.

 

Tu pourras, si tu veux, utiliser cela, ainsi que le reste du post...

 :Laughing:  Vous me croirez si vous voulez mais je ne fais pas de pub !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   Un peu de nouveau autour de Metisse : 
> 
> http://www.mandriva.com/en/projects/metisse
> 
> Je vais essayer quand j'aurai le temps, c,a a l'air bien integre et assez bien fini. 
> ...

 

Oui mais non, j'ai pas envie de l'installer moi m^eme, et la c'est integre a fvwm. Sous mandriva, ils ont fait un petit travail d'integration sous gnome, et ca a l'air potable visuellement. =]

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui mais non, j'ai pas envie de l'installer moi m^eme, et la c'est integre a fvwm. Sous mandriva, ils ont fait un petit travail d'integration sous gnome, et ca a l'air potable visuellement. =] 

 

Mais non, mais non ! C'est pas intégré à FVWM, c'est basé sur FVWM !!

Mais tu peux l'utiliser sous Gnome (à la place de metacity, c'est ce qui est proposé par Mandriva), sous KDE (à la place de Kwin).

Mais dans tous les cas, c'est toujours du FVWM inside !!

La version dans Mandriva est :

nucleo : 0.6

metisse : 0.4.0-rc4

Voilà pour les détails !!

Sinon, d'après les vidéos, il est vrai qu'un certain travail d'intégration dans Gnome a été effectué...

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai découvert de nouveaux effets d'ouverture/fermeture  :Laughing: 

Explode, Razr, Leaf Spread, Domino , tout ca en 3D  :Smile: 

J'ai fait un nouveau screen (cf signature) mais bon, le mieux serait une vidéo ^_^ (j'en fais pas car je suis en 128k, alors pour l'uploader  :Laughing: )

----------

## Temet

Très sympa CryoGen!

Ton conky est chouette, mais tu peux masquer la section amarok quand celui ci ne tourne pas:

```
${if_running amarokapp}

*** bordel amarok

$endif
```

Je l'avais fait à l'époque ou j'utilisais conky  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

C'est normal que beryl plante chaque fois que j'essaye de redimmensionner une fenêtre ?

ou alors ça ne le fait que chez moi?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Très sympa CryoGen!
> 
> Ton conky est chouette, mais tu peux masquer la section amarok quand celui ci ne tourne pas:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bah j'ai bien le code pur ca  :Wink:  C'est juste que le titre de section n'est pas masqué  :Wink:  (à la base je voulais que ca indique OFF mais j'ai pas trouvé de "else" XD) , de toute façon il est très très rare qu' Amarok soit etient  :Very Happy: 

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> C'est normal que beryl plante chaque fois que j'essaye de redimmensionner une fenêtre ?
> 
> ou alors ça ne le fait que chez moi?

 

Jamais eu ce problème :/ À la limite essai de supprimer la configuration de beryl...

----------

## Farnsworth

Bon, pour ma part pour le moment je desactive beryl, trop de plantages et de ralentissements sur ma machine.

par exemple, quand je retourne en console (ctrl/alt/Fx (x<>7)  :Very Happy:  ) et que je reviens j'ai un ecran noir, je suis oblige de faire un killall beryl pour recuperer la main. enfin bon, ca n'est que un seul de mes problemes, j'ai des comportements bizarre avec les fenetres qui apparaissent invisibles aussi, des fenetres qui ne se rafraichissent pas, des fois beryl s'excite tout seul lors d'une maximisation de fenetre: les fenetres ont la tremblote, parfois il se met a prendre 100% de la cpu me bloquant completement ma machine, etc...

je vais attendre un peu en esperant que ca se stabilise tout ca, je testerai lors des prochaines sorties de versions.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai eu dernièrement une grosse plantée du système qui m'a obligé à réinstaller depuis une sauvegarde, depuis que j'ai un système plus "propre" je n'ai plus aucun bogues que j'avais avant.

Essaye déjà en repartant avec un nouveau fichier de configuration de beryl.

----------

## Farnsworth

C'est deja fait, en fait un peu forcé car a chaque changement de version le fichier de conf ne fonctionne plus pour la nouvelle version, donc je pars a chaque fois d'un truc propre, et a chaque fois j'espere que ca va fonctionner un peu mieux...

----------

## titoucha

Tu utilises quelle version de Beryl, car je n'ai pas eu ce problème !

PS: je suis avec une version SVN.

----------

## Farnsworth

la 0.1.4 je crois, enfin pas le svn.

faudrait peut-etre que je l'essaye, mais si c'est encore moins stable que les versions dans portage, bof bof...

----------

## titoucha

Je trouve la version SVN plus stable que la version 0.1.4 que j'avais testé, surtout que maintenant ils sont en pleine phase de stabilisation de la version 0.2.0.

----------

## man in the hill

SAlut,

Vous désactivé beryl pour regarder de la video ou vous avez trouvé des options pour vôtre carte qui vont bien ?

Ou vous avez aussi ce genre de problème:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539039.html

Sinon, je n'ai pas de crash avec la version de beryl-svn  + plugins unsupported . Ctrl + Alt + F1 fonctionne  mais j'ai perdu mon retour à la console graphique alt + F7 qui bloque sur un écran noir ...

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> SAlut,
> 
> Vous désactivé beryl pour regarder de la video ou vous avez trouvé des options pour vôtre carte qui vont bien ?
> 
> Ou vous avez aussi ce genre de problème:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539039.html
> ...

 

Moi j'ai pas de problème  :Smile: 

Mais bon j'ai un a64 3500 et une Geforce 7600GT

----------

## Dumble

T'as essayé en utilisant une autre sortie vidéo dans mplayer ?

mplayer -vo help  <= pour avoir la liste des sorties dispo

----------

## man in the hill

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> T'as essayé en utilisant une autre sortie vidéo dans mplayer ?
> 
> mplayer -vo help  <= pour avoir la liste des sorties dispo

 

Si, j'ai essayé  plusieurs sortie video mais cela ne change rien, j'ai tjrs la vidéo saccadé et des que je passe sous metacity,plus aucun soucis !  

C'est sur que c'est beryl mais peut-être qu'il y une option au niveau de la carte ....

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai eu le même souçis pendant un temps alors je me suis mis à utiliser vlc et un jour, et je ne sais pas pourquoi, mplayer s'est remis à fonctionner. Mais bon, mon utilisation de vlc n'a même pas durée plus de 3 jours.

----------

## titoucha

Attention la méthode de synchronisation de l'overlay xeffects à changée elle est passée du http:// à svn://, ceci implique de refaire son overlay à neuf et de détruire les répertoires qui concernent beryl dans /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/.

Dernière info, pour ceux qui utilise Layman, celui-ci n'est pas à jour et ne peut donc pas voire l'overlay correctement et il fera donc des erreurs.

Edit: l'ebuild de kberylsettings n'a pas été modifié, il faut le faire à la main, ceci est valable pour la révision 427 de l'overlay.

----------

## bivittatus

Bien vu!!! J'utilise layman et j'ai effectivement du suppreimer l'overlay xeffects pour l'ajouter à nouveau...

Tout fonctionne nickel...merci!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous...

Je viens de me coller Eterm en parfaite transparence (chose que je n'arrive pas à obtenir avec ursvt par exemple, donc si quelqu'un a une config qui pourrait coller, je suis preneur!!! :Laughing: ) mais j'ai encore un léger souci. Malgré la tranparence, une fois beryl-manager lancé, j'ai l'ombre des bordures qui apparaît (ça ne me le fait pas avec conky).

Si quelqu'un sait d'où ça peut venir, je cale un peu là!!! :Sad: 

Merci à vous!!!

N.B.: Eterm ayant des soucis avec l'UTF-8, la solution urxvt serait la bienvenue... :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> N.B.: Eterm ayant des soucis avec l'UTF-8, la solution urxvt serait la bienvenue...

 

salut,

J'ai un petit script qui lance mon URXvt, je lui colle un lanceur sur mon bureau ...

```
cat urxvt.sh

#!/bin/bash

urxvt  -geometry 78x20 -title TeamBwa -depth 32  +sb -ic -cr  yellow  -tr -tint green -fg grey90 -sh 40  -fn "xft:bitstream vera sans mono:pixelsize=11" -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/cccc 
```

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   N.B.: Eterm ayant des soucis avec l'UTF-8, la solution urxvt serait la bienvenue... 
> 
> salut,
> 
> J'ai un petit script qui lance mon URXvt, je lui colle un lanceur sur mon bureau ...
> ...

 

On peut aussi passer par le ~/.Xdefaults   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> urxvt.termName: rxvt
> 
> urxvt.loginShell: true
> 
> urxvt.perl-ext-common: default,matcher,selection-popup
> ...

 

----------

## bivittatus

Merci à toi man in the hill...seulement, ça ne cprrespond à priori pas à ce que je recherche...

en fait, je souhaite avoir un terminal totalement fondu avec mon fond d'écran...ne voir que la ligne de commande apparaître, rien d'autre...aucun ombrage, aucune délimitation visuelle du terminal.

J'y arrive sans soucis avec e16, mais beryl n'est pas compatible...j'y suis presque avec eterm (j'ai donc juste des ombrages au niveau du cadre), mais je ne peux pas utiliser l'UTF-8...urxvt me branche bien, mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir une transparence parfaite...je rame!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Merci à toi man in the hill...seulement, ça ne cprrespond à priori pas à ce que je recherche...
> 
> en fait, je souhaite avoir un terminal totalement fondu avec mon fond d'écran...ne voir que la ligne de commande apparaître, rien d'autre...aucun ombrage, aucune délimitation visuelle du terminal.
> 
> J'y arrive sans soucis avec e16, mais beryl n'est pas compatible...j'y suis presque avec eterm (j'ai donc juste des ombrages au niveau du cadre), mais je ne peux pas utiliser l'UTF-8...urxvt me branche bien, mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir une transparence parfaite...je rame!!! 

 

Bah il suffit de jouer avec le dernier paramètre de rgba:  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> On peut aussi passer par le ~/.Xdefaults  
> 
>  *Quote:*   urxvt.termName: rxvt
> 
> urxvt.loginShell: true
> ...

 

Oui, je sais mais à l'époque, j'avais essayé ce fichier et cela n'avait pas fonctionné et je ne suis plus revenu dessus ...

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bah il suffit de jouer avec le dernier paramètre de rgba: 

 

et je crois qu'il y a l' option -bl pour enlever le bord .

----------

## bivittatus

Héhéhé...c'est que ça me plait tout ça...!!! :Laughing: 

Effectivement, en jouant sur le dernier paramètre, j'ai une transparence parfaite...en ajoutant l'option -bl, je n'ai pas les bordures...il me reste un cadre noir...je vais voir comment virer ça et je vous tiens au courant...Mici les gars... :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ca fonctionne nickel...un grand merci à vous...j'ai mon terminal urxvt parfaitement intégré à mon fond d'écran... :Wink: 

Il ne me reste plus qu'à voir comment je peux utiliser mon ls en couleurs et modifier la couleur de mon prompt...il n'a pas l'air d'en vouloir...

Edit: En fait...gros souci de couleurs..même mon mc est gris... :Laughing: 

----------

## Ezka

Helloo ! j'ai du aller le chercher ce post ... un bon point pour Beryl ?   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

bon sinon j'ai un petit problème, en fait 2, mais on va dire que l'un m'embète un peu.

le 1° qui m'embète :

- J'ai bidouillé une option et je ne sais plus laquelle, mais maintenant lorsque j'ouvre une nouvelle fenètre elle apparait derrière celle qui était en focus ... bon défois c'est pratique, mais en général c'est pas génial. Et donc mon problème étant que je ne trouve plus l'option qui va pour ça   :Sad:  et là j'en appelle a vos intuitions j'ai essayer certaines tick-box qui me semblait correspondre approximativement et sans succés   :Sad: 

la 2° moins grave :

- la traduction fr me fait de jolis '?' à la place des accents ... comment mettre les accents ou mettre la version anglaise de l'interface ?

NB : j'ai beryl  en version 0.1.9999.2

----------

## CryoGen

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Helloo ! j'ai du aller le chercher ce post ... un bon point pour Beryl ?   
> 
> bon sinon j'ai un petit problème, en fait 2, mais on va dire que l'un m'embète un peu.
> 
> le 1° qui m'embète :
> ...

 

1° / Desactive l'option "Niveau de prevention du vol de Focus"

2° / j'ai pas ce problème, verifie tes locales peut-etre...

----------

## Ezka

 *Quote:*   

> 1° / Desactive l'option "Niveau de prevention du vol de Focus"

 

Presque j'ai fini par trouvé c'était "placement intelligent des fenètres" ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2° / j'ai pas ce problème, verifie tes locales peut-etre...

 

Ben mes locales sont toutes en fr_FR@euro ...   :Confused: 

----------

## Dumble

[quote="Ezka"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   2° / j'ai pas ce problème, verifie tes locales peut-etre... 
> 
> Ben mes locales sont toutes en fr_FR@euro ...  

 

En UTF-8 ?

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de voire que sur le serveur de Beryl toute la partie qui concerne celui-ci à été mise dans un répertoire /inactive/.

Quelqu'un a des information sur le développement futur de beryl/compiz  car la version 0.5 de compiz vient de sortir, donc ce projet continue ?

En bref la communication sur le devenir de beryl est nulle alors si quelqu'un a des nouvelles fraiches.

----------

## Mickael

C'est simple, le fork de compiz disparait et les deux équipes se réunissent pour donner "composite".  On prend le coeur de compiz et les plus beaux effets de beryl et on obtient composite.

EDIT : pour plus d'infos regarder sur le site de compiz.

----------

## titoucha

Et ce projet composite il a un serveur ou un site pour regarder son avancement.

----------

## CryoGen

Le forum est en train d'etre mis en place : www.opencompositing.org

----------

## titoucha

Merci pour le lien, on a déjà le forum maintenant j'aimerais bien la suite   :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Salut, j'ai une petite question, j'ai une ati radeon Xpress 200m j'ai lu que les pilotes proprio ne prennent pas le composite, mais j'aurai une simple question le composite apporte quoi exactement dans beryl? ensuite j'ai cru comprendre que je devais installer XGL et Compiz avant??? bref tout ça est un peu flou vu la compatibilité de merde avec cette carte, donc si  a une ame charitable pour m eclairer je suis prenneur Merçi  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Salut, j'ai une petite question, j'ai une ati radeon Xpress 200m j'ai lu que les pilotes proprio ne prennent pas le composite, mais j'aurai une simple question le composite apporte quoi exactement dans beryl? ensuite j'ai cru comprendre que je devais installer XGL et Compiz avant??? bref tout ça est un peu flou vu la compatibilité de merde avec cette carte, donc si  a une ame charitable pour m eclairer je suis prenneur Merçi 

 

Avec ATI  + proprio => XGL. Ensuite tu peux installer beryl  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Merçi de ta reponse en premier  :Smile: 

donc j'ai qu'a suivre le tuto sur le wiki francophone de gentoo... et pour composite??  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Merçi de ta reponse en premier 
> 
> donc j'ai qu'a suivre le tuto sur le wiki francophone de gentoo... et pour composite?? 

 

Beryl t'apporte le composite  :Wink: 

----------

## babos

Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum. Bon, ça fait un moment que j'ai installé Beryl sur mon portable et ça tournait très bien et puis y'a une mise à jour qui a modifié un truc et maintenant c'est tout cassé. Alors ensuite, comme j'aime bien des fois mettre le bazard dans ma machine, j'ai désinstallé beryl, installé gnome 2.18 (les autres versions ne voulaient pas démarrer) et compiz. Mais depuis, que ce soit sous KDE ou sous gnome, mes fenêtres n'ont plus de contour. Plus de barre avec les trois classiques boutons fermer, réduire, aggarndir. Je n'arrive plus à déplacer mes fenêtres. Quequ'un a une idéee pour m'orienter ou vraiment je devrais partir sur la pointe des pieds parce que je viens d'encombrer un post ( si c'est le cas, je suis vraiment désolé et je m'en excuse) Merci

----------

## bivittatus

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   Merçi de ta reponse en premier 
> 
> donc j'ai qu'a suivre le tuto sur le wiki francophone de gentoo... et pour composite??  
> 
> Beryl t'apporte le composite 

 

Beryl apporte le composite??? J'avoue ne pas suivre...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *davidou2a wrote:*   Merçi de ta reponse en premier 
> 
> donc j'ai qu'a suivre le tuto sur le wiki francophone de gentoo... et pour composite??  
> 
> Beryl t'apporte le composite  
> ...

 

Bon je me suis un peu mal exprimé ^_^

En fait pour utiliser le composite il faut un "compositeur" et c'est justement le role de xcompmgr (? ortho ?) Compiz-core, Beryl-core ou implementé directement par le WM

----------

## bivittatus

Pas grave!!! :Wink: 

Donc si j'ai bien suivi (ce coup là!!! :Laughing: ), j'ai juste à installer compiz-core en lieu et place de beryl-core, je garde tout le reste et hop...je suis passé à compiz à la sauce ni-vu-ni-connu-j-t-embrouille?

----------

## CryoGen

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Pas grave!!!
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien suivi (ce coup là!!!), j'ai juste à installer compiz-core en lieu et place de beryl-core, je garde tout le reste et hop...je suis passé à compiz à la sauce ni-vu-ni-connu-j-t-embrouille?

 

Tu es un peu en hybride là   :Laughing: 

Heureusement pour toi, la plus part des plugins beryl fonctionne maintenant avec le core compiz (merci le merge)  :Wink:  m'enfin attend toi a des effets bizarres  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Pas grave!!!
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien suivi (ce coup là!!!), j'ai juste à installer compiz-core en lieu et place de beryl-core, je garde tout le reste et hop...je suis passé à compiz à la sauce ni-vu-ni-connu-j-t-embrouille? 
> 
> Tu es un peu en hybride là  
> ...

 

Non non, je n'ai pas encore essayé!!! :Laughing: 

Et il y a un overlay concernant compiz? Bon, je verrai ça demain, là, je vais finir par m'endormir sur mon clavier!!! :Laughing: 

Merci!!! :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Nouveau screenshot

XFce4.4 + Beryl

Thème GTK : Cillop-Midnite

Terminal URxvt avec vrai transparence (rgba)

Screenlets Weather (et oui, c'est le début de la saison des pluies  :Smile:  )

Conky

click!

@bivittatus: Ben l'overlay xeffects ou même simplement l'arbre portage  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Superbe ton bureau CryoGen!!! Simple, sobre, efficace!!!

J'adore!!!  :Wink: 

Je vais voir ce compiz aujourd'hui...ça va gueuler dans mon local j'vous l'dis!!! :Laughing: 

----------

## babos

Juste au cas où je ne me serais pas trompé de post pour ma question, quelques précisions:

Les versions que j'utilise actuellement :

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-0.5.0

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/compiz-settings-0.07

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/metacity-2.18.2
```

Pour la version de gnome, de toute façon, je n'avais pas de barre de menu non plus avec la version 2.16 et aucune barre non plus avec KDE 3.5

Que faut-il que je post aussi pour obtenir de l'aide?

S'il vous plaît, aidez moi! J'avoue que j'en suis venu à ne plus avoir d'idée, et pas trouvé de post là-dessus.

Bon, je continue de chercher, merci d'avance

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous...

Je me lance dans Compiz, sachant que jusqu'à maintenant, j'utilisais beryl.

La compilation de compiz se passe bien, mais dès que je veux compiler compiz-extra, voici devant quoi je me retrouve:

```
...

the following extras plugins will be compiled:

  3d:              yes

  animation:       yes

  bench:           yes

  border:          yes

  bs:              yes

  crashhandler:    yes

  dock:            no

  group:           yes

  inputzoom:       yes

  miniwin:         no

  mousegestures:   yes

  neg:             yes

  opacify:         yes

  put:             yes

  showdesktop:     yes

  snow:            yes

  state:           yes

  trailfocus:      yes

  wallpaper:       yes

  widget:          yes

make  all-recursive

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0 »

Making all in 3d

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/3d »

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include      -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT 3d.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/3d.Tpo" \

     -c -o 3d.lo `test -f '3d.c' || echo './'`3d.c; \

   then mv -f ".deps/3d.Tpo" ".deps/3d.Plo"; \

   else rm -f ".deps/3d.Tpo"; exit 1; \

   fi

LC_ALL=C ../intltool-merge -s -u -c ../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../po 3d.schemas.in 3d.schemas

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into 3d.schemas.

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT 3d.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/3d.Tpo -c 3d.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/3d.o

3d.c: In function 'tdPaintWindow':

3d.c:261: warning: passing argument 3 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:261: warning: passing argument 4 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:261: error: too few arguments to function 'w->screen->paintWindow'

3d.c:262: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:271: warning: passing argument 3 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:271: warning: passing argument 4 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:271: error: too few arguments to function 'w->screen->paintWindow'

3d.c:272: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c: In function 'tdPaintTransformedScreen':

3d.c:293: warning: passing argument 3 of 's->paintTransformedScreen' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:293: warning: passing argument 4 of 's->paintTransformedScreen' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:293: error: too few arguments to function 's->paintTransformedScreen'

3d.c:294: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c: In function 'tdPaintScreen':

3d.c:308: warning: passing argument 3 of 's->paintScreen' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:308: warning: passing argument 4 of 's->paintScreen' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:308: error: too few arguments to function 's->paintScreen'

3d.c:309: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c: In function 'tdInitScreen':

3d.c:558: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:559: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:560: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [3d.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/3d »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/temp/build.log'.

root@bivittatus /home/toto #

```

Pour info:

```
#emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.21-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 30 Apr 2007 16:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread fbcon flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpg libg++ live midi mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt4 readline reflection session speex spl ssl stream svga symlink tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

A vot' bon coeur!!! :Laughing: 

Pendant ce temps, je fais comme babos...je continue à chercher!!! :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

Même problème chez moi.

Il existe une version plus récente : 0.3.6.1, mais la compil plante aussi.

----------

## bivittatus

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Même problème chez moi.
> 
> Il existe une version plus récente : 0.3.6.1, mais la compil plante aussi.

 

D'ailleurs, j'ai voulu installer la version svn...mais la compilation de compiz plante avec un problème d'intltool...il veut la 0.28 ou supérieure je crois, alors que j'ai la 0.35!!! :Laughing: 

----------

## Animatrix

Un ebuild corrigé circule sur le net :

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: $
> ...

  et ca marche

----------

## CryoGen

Moi je reste sous Beryl en attendant la sortie de CompComm (le merge compiz/beryl)  :Smile:  (et surtout des ebuilds qui vont bien :p)

----------

## babos

Mais c'est incroyable tout ça.

Impossible de récupérer un cadre à mes fenêtres!

Bon, je résume : en gros, après avoir viré Beryl pour tester compiz, j'ai perdu le cadre et la barre de titre de mes fenêtres. Que ce soit sous gnome 2.18, gnome 2.16, kde,

pas une seule barre de titre! Ah les coquines sont parties en promenade.

J'ai viré gnome pour ne faire tourner que kde seul, j'ai recompilé dbus, libX11, cairo et pleins d'autres paquets.

Toujours rien.

Beryl serait-il un paquet qui provoquerait des changements irrémédiable.

Oula, que dis-je! Je vais un peu vite en accusation envers ce magnifique WM.

Quelqu'un a une autre idée (à part une réinstall complète :S) pour retrouver mes barres de titres? Et pouvoir enfin tester compiz dans des conditions correctes.

Bon, en attendant, je vais remettre en place Beryl, pour voir si tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Merci toujours pour l'aide.

 [edit]  Eh, eh, en effet, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. C'est donc bien Beryl le coupable. Mince alors, comment on peut retrouver un WM simple sous gnome ou kde en virant Beryl et qui me rendrait mes barres de titres. Bon, je laisse comme ça en attendant, sauf si quelqu'un a une petite idée de génie. Au moins j'ai toujours un joli WM, mais ça promet lorsqu'il va falloir virer sous CompComm!  [/edit] 

----------

## CryoGen

Tu as essayé de lancer metacity/kwin quand tu as virer Beryl/compiz ?

----------

## babos

 :Embarassed:   eh eh, c'est mon petit côté nOOb, voir mon gros côté

Bon, eh ben c'est reparti pour le test, je revire beryl, je teste ça et si ça passe, j'install compiz à nouveau, armé jusque aux dents

A plus tard et merci beaucoup  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai eu la même chose en testant compiz, plus de bordure. 

J 'ai pu tout installer par contre quand j'ai voulu utiliser compiz-setting celui-ci me disait qu'il lui manquait une fichier en rapport avec gconf. 

Donc j'ai voulu installé gconf et quand j'ai vu qu'il voulait m'installer une grosse partie de Gnome j'ai tout stopper et j'ai remis Beryl. 

Maintenant je suis comme @CryoGen, j'attends CompComm.

----------

## babos

eh eh, pour changer un peu, après avoir réinstallé compiz, maintenant, il s'amuse à me mettre de jolis écrans blancs lorsque je le démarre  :Smile: 

Bon, ben je vais chercher voir si y'a une solution à ça, y'a déjà eu pas mal de sujets là dessus je crois

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Maintenant je suis comme @CryoGen, j'attends CompComm.

 

J'ai aussi pris ce parti hier soir... :Sad: 

----------

## babos

Bon, ben finalement, moi aussi  :Smile: 

Dommage, le peu que j'avais réussi à tester la dernière fois était superbe.

Mais bon, on va patienter que tout le monde se mette d'accord.

Ca n'en sera que plus beau. En tout cas, merci pour tout

----------

## titoucha

Ca à l'air de bien bouger du côté dur serveur Git de Beryl, le développement est soutenu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai eu la même chose en testant compiz, plus de bordure. 
> 
> J 'ai pu tout installer par contre quand j'ai voulu utiliser compiz-setting celui-ci me disait qu'il lui manquait une fichier en rapport avec gconf. 
> 
> Donc j'ai voulu installé gconf et quand j'ai vu qu'il voulait m'installer une grosse partie de Gnome j'ai tout stopper et j'ai remis Beryl. 
> ...

 

Bah c'est ce qui me fout la trouille!!!!

Compiz, j'en veux pas pour ses dépendances à la con et sa configuration dans la base de regi... GConf...

Zont pas intérêt à merder leur merge là  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   J'ai eu la même chose en testant compiz, plus de bordure. 
> 
> J 'ai pu tout installer par contre quand j'ai voulu utiliser compiz-setting celui-ci me disait qu'il lui manquait une fichier en rapport avec gconf. 
> 
> Donc j'ai voulu installé gconf et quand j'ai vu qu'il voulait m'installer une grosse partie de Gnome j'ai tout stopper et j'ai remis Beryl. 
> ...

 

Bah d'après les forums de Compiz, c'est en bonne voie, le core en lui même n'a plus de dépendances gnome. Quand on voit la tronche du Gestionnaire de préférences de Beryl on a pas trop envie de revenir à gconf   :Laughing:  et ca, même les utilisateur de Compiz sont d'accord

----------

## bivittatus

Hopla!!!

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #layman -S

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn update "/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects""...

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-premerge

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-premerge/files

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-premerge/beryl-premerge-9999.ebuild

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-premerge/Manifest

D    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/emerald/files/digest-emerald-0.1.9999.2

D    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/emerald/files/digest-emerald-9999

U    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/emerald/Manifest

U    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/emerald/emerald-9999.ebuild

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/compcomm

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/compcomm/files

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/compcomm/Manifest

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/compcomm/compcomm-9999.ebuild

D    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-themes/emerald-themes/files

U    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-themes/emerald-themes/emerald-themes-9999.ebuild

U    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/x11-themes/emerald-themes/Manifest

```

Edit:

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge -a compcomm beryl-premerge emerald emerald-themes

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-9999  USE="gnome gtk -dbus -fuse -kde -svg" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/bcop-9999  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/ccs-lib-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/beryl-premerge-9999  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/emerald-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ccs-settings-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/ccs-backend-gconf-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compcomm-9999  USE="gnome -kde" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

...pour la liste des packages à démasquer... :Wink: 

Je m'attaquerai à tout ça demain...mais...compcomm installe compiz???

----------

## titoucha

Oui le core c'est compiz et les plugins c'est bery en gros.

Bon je viens de tester pour l'instant la compilation ne passe pas.   :Confused: 

Edit: Il faut installer gconf pour que compiz compile et celui-ci n'est pas dans les dépendances

----------

## Animatrix

Je l'ai installé, mais comment le démarrer ?

Edit : il faut faire compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable

----------

## Animatrix

Voila tout a bien compilé chez moi.

C'est très fluide, bien plus que compiz et beryl ne l'étaient.

Pour le démarrer, il faut faire compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable.

Concernant les paramètres, c'est ccs-settings, qui utilise l'ancien système de configuration de Beryl.

Screenshot : http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureqv2.png

Pour choisir le thème d'Emerald, c'est désormais : emerald-theme-manager

Il est à noter que le plugin animation ne marche pas pour le moment. (Il ne s'installe pas)

Pour les changements faits : http://gitweb.beryl-project.org/Last edited by Animatrix on Sun May 06, 2007 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Delvin

Est que la liste des paquets a désinstaller pour enlever "l'ancien" beryl est dispo quelque part ?

En gros, beryl-core et tout son tralala sont encore nécessaire pour que ça fonctionne ?

----------

## Animatrix

Je les ai enlevé, je pense qu'il vaut mieux on sait jamais.

La liste (de tête) : beryl-manager beryl-settings beryl-settings-bindings beryl-plugins beryl beryl-core aquamarine emerald emerald-themes heliodor

----------

## CryoGen

J'hésite un peu à virer mon Beryl qui marche contre CompCom, en plus le GIT bouge quand même pas mal dans tous les sens... 

Je crois que je vais attendre un jour ou deux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> J'hésite un peu à virer mon Beryl qui marche contre CompCom, en plus le GIT bouge quand même pas mal dans tous les sens... 
> 
> Je crois que je vais attendre un jour ou deux  

 Je me suis dis la même chose, mais c'est aussi stable que Beryl voir mieux, car un bug a disparu, et bien plus attrayant que compiz.

N'hésite pas !!!

----------

## CryoGen

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   J'hésite un peu à virer mon Beryl qui marche contre CompCom, en plus le GIT bouge quand même pas mal dans tous les sens... 
> 
> Je crois que je vais attendre un jour ou deux   Je me suis dis la même chose, mais c'est aussi stable que Beryl voir mieux, car un bug a disparu, et bien plus attrayant que compiz.
> 
> N'hésite pas !!!

 

Surtout que je n'ai pas trop le choix finalement   :Laughing:  , les ebuilds de beryl ne sont plus dans l'overlay donc ca m'empeche d'updater mon world ... donc Compcomm me voiçi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   J'hésite un peu à virer mon Beryl qui marche contre CompCom, en plus le GIT bouge quand même pas mal dans tous les sens... 
> 
> Je crois que je vais attendre un jour ou deux   Je me suis dis la même chose, mais c'est aussi stable que Beryl voir mieux, car un bug a disparu, et bien plus attrayant que compiz.
> 
> N'hésite pas !!!

 

Tu parles pour toi, car j'ai que des emm** avec compcomm et tout est ok avec Beryl  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Delvin

zut, j'ai emerald qui refuse de se compiler : 

```
checking for EMERALD... configure: error: Package requirements ( xrender >= 0.8.4                   gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0               libwnck-1.0                    pangocairo               libberyldecoration ) were not met:

No package 'libberyldecoration' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

```

Comment je peux remédier à ça ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> zut, j'ai emerald qui refuse de se compiler : 
> 
> ```
> checking for EMERALD... configure: error: Package requirements ( xrender >= 0.8.4                   gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0               libwnck-1.0                    pangocairo               libberyldecoration ) were not met:
> 
> ...

 

J'ai eu l'erreur aussi, efface distfiles/git-src/emerald  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

Je viens de le faire, j'allais éditer mon post  :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon emerald ne ce lance pas apparemment... mais je ne tire pas de conclusion trop attive je suis en plein update du world dont... xorg-7.2 ^^ et avec la moitié des libs dans une version et l'autre moitié dans une autre on peut craindre une certaine instabilitée   :Laughing: 

EDIT: J'ai vu sur le forum d'opencompositing qu'il faut utiliser le plugin inotify pour que les changements dans CCS se répércute directement sur compcomm

----------

## bivittatus

Alors voilà...j'installé tout le tralala, mais je ne sais pas si je lance bien compcomm!!!

J'utilise bien la commande suivante:

```
compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable
```

Le fait est que je suis sous Gnome et que j'utilise un fichier que j'ai nommé "start" qui lance plusieurs choses...le voici tel qu'il est lorsque je dois lancer beryl:

```
#!/bin/sh

beryl-manager &

sleep 5s

devilspie &

sleep 1s

urxvtd &

sleep 1s

urxvtc -title urxvthaut -hc blue -geometry 85x28+0+0 -depth 32  +sb -ic -cr green -tr -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000 -bl -b 0 -sl 2500 -fn "xft:bitstream vera sans mono:pixelsize=11" &

sleep 1s

urxvtc -title urxvtbas -hc blue -geometry 85x28+0+600 -depth 32  +sb -ic -cr green -tr -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000 -bl -b 0 -sl 2500 -fn "xft:bitstream vera sans mono:pixelsize=11" &

sleep 1s

conky &

sleep 2s

amarok &

```

Comment est-ce que je dois m'y prendre réellement pour lancer compcomm?

Là, j'ai simplement rajouté la ligne compiz --etc... à la suite des 5 secondes de pause après le lancement de beryl-manager, sinon je n'ai pas de décorateur de fenêtres...et ça fonctionne!!! Mais je ne suis pas certain de la manip...  :Confused: 

Sinon, du peu que j'ai pu tester, je suis tenté de rester sous beryl pour le moment...je n'ai pas vu nos beaux plugins "fire" et heu...je ne sais plus..."...et la lumière fut!!!" :Mr. Green:  et d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas vraiment vu les différents plugins concernant les fenêtres!!! (Pour ma défense, je ne suis resté que 2 minutes à peine dessus, les crêpes m'attendaient sur la table!!! :Laughing: )

Sinon, j'avoue que ça a l'air plus fluide que beryl...

----------

## CryoGen

Bah il faut lancer compiz, ne pas pas oublier emerald  :Very Happy:  , et ensuite lancer ccs-settings pour activer les plugins (dont décoration   :Laughing:  ) puisque par défaut rien n'est actif  :Wink: 

Je conseille fortement d'activer inotify afin d'avoir les changements apportés dans le css-settings directement répercuté sur compiz-core et les plugins

Là je suis sous CompComm \o/

Vivement un ccs-manager et une interface plus évoluée pour ccs-settings  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai un splendide message d'erreur 

```
compiz: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz: No managable screens found on display localhost:2.0
```

et malgré une longue recherche sur le net je n'ai trouvé aucune solution valable, j'en ai trouvé une qui me permet de lancer compcomm mais je ne peux pas bouger les fenêtres   :Sad: 

Je tourne avec une ati et les pilotes proprios/XGL.

----------

## CryoGen

Quand tu as reussi à lancer compiz, tu as lancé emerald ? tu n'as pas oublié d'activer le plugin decoration dans ccs-settings ?

Sinon, j'ai presque retrouvé mon bureau beryl mais sous Compcomm   :Very Happy: 

Juste que je peux pas switcher de viewport avec la molette de la souris :/ J'ai pas trouvé coment activer ca. (je n'utilise pas cube mais wall)

Ca marche plutôt bien dans l'ensemble. Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas d'ebuild pour firepaint et animation pour le moment.

----------

## Animatrix

Il ne sont pas déjà inclus dans les ebuilds fournis ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Il ne sont pas déjà inclus dans les ebuilds fournis ?

 

Ben je ne crois pas, comme plugin on a ceux par défaut de compiz + ceux de beryl-premerge mais si tu regardes le gitweb , animations et firepaint sont dans leur propre branche

----------

## Animatrix

Sinon, est-ce que opensompositing a tendance a planter de manière inattendue chez toi, genre redémarrage de X ?

Pour trailfocus, tu sais ce que je dois mettre comme valeur pour le dock, car type, marche pas ;(

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ben je ne crois pas, comme plugin on a ceux par défaut de compiz + ceux de beryl-premerge mais si tu regardes le gitweb , animations et firepaint sont dans leur propre branche

 

Ils viennent d'en rajouter d'autres.

J'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner CompComm, pour ça je suis obligé de lancer emerald implicitement dans le script de lancement, car même avec le plugin décoration coché emerald ne se lance pas automatiquement.   :Confused: 

Je recherche aussi la fonction qui crée une mosaïque de toute les fenêtre ouvertes quand on met le pointeur dans un coin de l'écran.

----------

## Animatrix

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Ben je ne crois pas, comme plugin on a ceux par défaut de compiz + ceux de beryl-premerge mais si tu regardes le gitweb , animations et firepaint sont dans leur propre branche 
> 
> Ils viennent d'en rajouter d'autres.
> 
> J'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner CompComm, pour ça je suis obligé de lancer emerald implicitement dans le script de lancement, car même avec le plugin décoration coché emerald ne se lance pas automatiquement.  
> ...

 C'est le plugin dekstop wall :p

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Ben je ne crois pas, comme plugin on a ceux par défaut de compiz + ceux de beryl-premerge mais si tu regardes le gitweb , animations et firepaint sont dans leur propre branche 
> 
> Ils viennent d'en rajouter d'autres.
> 
> J'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner CompComm, pour ça je suis obligé de lancer emerald implicitement dans le script de lancement, car même avec le plugin décoration coché emerald ne se lance pas automatiquement.  
> ...

 

Moi aussi je dois lancer emerald explicitement  :Wink:  j'ai d'ailleurs fait un script tout con start_cc.sh que je lance au démarrage de xfce4 qui me lance compiz, emerald et numlockx

Et effectivement c'est bien le plugin Wall desktop que tu cherches, mais avec lui pas de Cube  :Smile:  (moi je ne peux plus me passer de Wall  :Very Happy: )

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Sinon, est-ce que opensompositing a tendance a planter de manière inattendue chez toi, genre redémarrage de X ?
> 
> Pour trailfocus, tu sais ce que je dois mettre comme valeur pour le dock, car type, marche pas ;(

 

Euh non, et je n'utilise pas Trailfocus, j'aime bien mais avec Beryl on ne pouvait pas exclure des fenetres et ca m'embetait quand j'avais un mplayer "toujours en 1er plan" qui s'assombri parcequ'il n'avait pas le focus...

Par contre je trouve que c'est moins fluide qu'avec Beryl pour le moment.

----------

## bivittatus

Voilou...ça fonctionne effectivement pas mal chez moi...!!! :Laughing: 

Je trouve ça très fluide...plus fluide que beryl, mais certains détails me "gênent" encore:

1- Ma barre de tâches n'est plus totalement fondue sur mon fond d'écran...je vois le bord supérieur

2- lLes plugins Fire et Beam-Up sont inexistants (sauf erreur de ma part)

3- Impossible de mettre des png sur les faces "supérieure et inférieure" du cube. Dès que je clique sur "Ajouter", ccs-settings se ferme à cause d'une erreur de segmentation!!!

4- Le cube ne recule pas quand il tourne

Je sais, c'est du pipi de chat tout ça, mais bon...!!! :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> l'écran.

 C'est le plugin dekstop wall :p[/quote]

Merci j'ai testé, ça y ressemble mais c'est pas aussi facile à utiliser et aussi souple que dans Beryl et l'option que je parle pouvait s'utiliser avec le cube.

Sinon aux niveaux impressions, c'est pas aussi fluide que Beryl et je trouve que les plugins sont un peux plus "primitifs", mais j'attends beaucoup de l'équipe Beryl.

J'ai aussi un peux les mêmes griefs que @bivittatus.

----------

## Animatrix

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'à la base, c'est compiz, et lui ne contenait pas autant de plugins avancés  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

Animation et firepaint marchent très bien.

J'ai compilé winrules, mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité, donc je ne sais si il marche

----------

## titoucha

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Animation et firepaint marchent très bien.
> 
> J'ai compilé winrules, mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité, donc je ne sais si il marche

 

Tu les à compilés à la main ou tu t'es fait des ebuilds ?

Autre question, ils font quoi exactement ces plugins ?

----------

## Animatrix

J'ai compilé à la main, j'ai essayé de vulgairement faire un copié-collé des ebuilds présents dans xeffects, mais ca n'a pas pas marché.

Animation >> rajoute des "animations", quand tu ouvre/ferme/enroule/minimise une fenêtre. Idem pour pour les menus déroulants

Firepaint >> je n'en avais jamais entendu parlé, mais en fait c'est une variante du plugin "Annotate". Ici, on dessine avec la souris, sous forme de flamme.

----------

## CryoGen

Y a un screenshot avec Firepaint en action ici (forums opencompositing)

----------

## Delvin

Je pense que je vais rester sur metactity, compiz crash sans arrêt chez moi, je dois avoir activer le plugins qu'il faut pas ...

----------

## Animatrix

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> Je pense que je vais rester sur metactity, compiz crash sans arrêt chez moi, je dois avoir activer le plugins qu'il faut pas ...

 

Je sais que si j'active le plugin pour activer l'"edge resistance", compcomm plante forcément.

Tu l'as d'activé ?

----------

## Delvin

il est désactivé.

Je remarque que le plantage survient surtout lorsqu'une nouvelle fenêtre est crée, mais pas tout le temps : /

----------

## Animatrix

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> il est désactivé.
> 
> Je remarque que le plantage survient surtout lorsqu'une nouvelle fenêtre est crée, mais pas tout le temps : /

 La solution que j'ai trouvé consiste à supprimer ton .ccs (présent dans ton /home) et tu essaye un plugin après l'autre. Tu verras ce qui te fait merder...

----------

## Animatrix

Ils viennent d'ajouter deux nouveaux plugins wall et expo

Wall semble déjà inclus

expo consiste à utiliser l'exposition de wall, tout en utilisant la rotation du cube par ex (plus besoin d'activer wall)

----------

## bivittatus

Boah...toujours rien au niveau de git...???

Edit: Au fait, dès que j'agrandis une fenêtre, elle devient toute noire...ça vous le fait aussi???

...et le Alt+molette fonctionne pour la transparence... :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Boah...toujours rien au niveau de git...???

 

RIen >> de quoi parles-tu ?

Quand tu agrandis, c'est absoluement toutes les fenêtres (ou genre firefox), car je crois que c'est un bug de chez nvidia (que je ne rencontre plus sur compcomm d'ailleurs)

----------

## bivittatus

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Boah...toujours rien au niveau de git...??? 
> 
> RIen >> de quoi parles-tu ?
> 
> Quand tu agrandis, c'est absoluement toutes les fenêtres (ou genre firefox), car je crois que c'est un bug de chez nvidia (que je ne rencontre plus sur compcomm d'ailleurs)

 

Par rien, je veux dire que je n'ai pas de mises-à-jour de dispo... :Sad: 

Ensuite, pour ce qui est des fenêtres, ça me le fait avec firefox effectivement, OpenOffice ou encore kftpgrabber...pour le moment, je suis revenu à beryl, mais je garde compcomm en attendant patiemment les mises à jour et en testant jusqu'à ce que ça me convienne...à ce moment là, je virerai beryl!!! :Wink: 

N.B: Dites, j'ai 30% de mon CPU utilisé après le lancement de compcomm alors que je tourne à 5 ou 6% avec beryl...

----------

## CryoGen

C'est vrai qu'avec CompComm on a fait un retour en arrière   :Laughing: 

En plus c'est bien gentil compiz-core mais c'est quand même moins bien que beryl-core pour le moment...

Vivement le retour d'un vrai settings-manager et d'un manager   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> C'est vrai qu'avec CompComm on a fait un retour en arrière  
> 
> En plus c'est bien gentil compiz-core mais c'est quand même moins bien que beryl-core pour le moment...
> 
> Vivement le retour d'un vrai settings-manager et d'un manager  

 

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils ne sont pas parti sur les base de Beryl, je pense que c'est pour ménager la chèvre et le choux.   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bah, c'est une question de diplomatie inter-devel ^_^'

Comme les projets Beryl et Compiz avaient le même but (compiz-extra devenait l'equivalent compiz de Beryl) les devels ont décidé que ce serait dommage de dupliquer les efforts pour finalement arriver au même but. 

Seulement il a été décidé de garder le core originel (qui avait été la source de conflit qui a engendré le fork Beryl) pour avoir un core plus "sain" : moins de hack, plus de stabilité, plus de rigueur dans l'ajout de patch (mais plus de souplesse qu'avant). Beaucoup de plugins Beryl profitaient donc d'un core offrant plus de possibilités mais "moins propre" , d'où un certain retour en arrière.

Un des objectifs du merge etait la suppression maximale de dépendances à gnome. Il a donc fallu créer des solutions alternatives pour l'enregistrement de configuration à GCONF. Par exemple Beryl utilisait un fichier. C'est le cas de Compiz maintenant , mais il peut aussi utiliser gconf, ou une autre sortie grace à un system de plugin normalisé. Il a donc fallu adapater les plugins/applications à ce nouveau mode de fonctionnement.

AJOUT/EDIT:

Tient tient tient  :Smile: 

Le GIT commence à bien prendre forme ! 

Il existe maintenant une branche plugin-good avec dedans animation, expo et wall ^_^

Le travail des packageurs va etre simplifié du coup :p

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Tient tient tient 
> 
> Le GIT commence à bien prendre forme ! 
> 
> Il existe maintenant une branche plugin-good avec dedans animation, expo et wall ^_^
> ...

 

Voila ce que j'obtiens en essayant de le compiler 

```
 make

compiling : src/animation/animation.c -> build/src/animation/animation.lo/usr/bin/libtool: line 1286: build/src/animation/animation.loT: No such file or directory

mkdir: cannot create directory `build/src/animation/.libs': No such file or directory

make: *** [build/src/animation/animation.lo] Erreur 1
```

Edit: Je suis entrain de regarder un peu les sources du plugin animation car j'avais des erreurs de compilation et je remarque que les problèmes viennent du fait de garder la compatibilité avec le schema gconf, donc vivement qu'ils nettoyent compiz de cette liaison ennuyeuse.

----------

## CryoGen

Effectivement, mais le probleme vient du Makefile qui cherche à generer les schemas lors de la compilation et ensuite qui veut les installer... c'est sur que ca serai mieux sans  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je me fais un ebuild pour animation, pour ça j'ai du patcher le Makefile, mais maintenant les sources ont deux erreurs dans un fichier source   :Confused: 

Je finirais mon ebuild plus tard en plus c'est mon premier ebuild alors j'ai un peu de peine   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Je voudrais savoir à quoi va servir le plugin compiz-scheme, j'en vois vaguement l'utilité, mais j'aimerais plus de précision.

----------

## bivittatus

Alors là je ne comprends plus rien...maintenant, quand je veux lancer compiz, voilà ce que j'ai:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable

compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'

```

Et bien entendu, ça ne fonctionne pas... :Sad: 

Ca parle à kékun???

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'essaie de faire un ebuild pour animation

C'est assez porc  :Laughing:  , ca compile mais je ne sais pas comment faire l'install correctement (soit j'ai un problème avec la sandbox, soit ca merge sur / au lieu de /usr/lib/compiz)

 *compcomm-animation/files/sed-makefile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> PHONY=`grep ^\.PHONY Makefile`
> ...

 

Chouette hein XD

 *compcomm-animation/compcomm-animation-9999.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

Bon faites pas attention au DEPEND / RDEPEND  :Wink: 

Si quelqu'un a une idée   :Smile: 

Cet ebuild résulte de plusieurs essais, donc faites pas trop attention au mkdir un peu partout XD

----------

## titoucha

Le plus simple c'est de passer par un fichier patch que tu génères avec la commande diff.

Tu sauve le Makefile en Makefile.vieux tu le modifies et tu le sauves en Makefile.nouveaux ensuite tu fais un 

```
diff -c Makefile.vieux Makefile.nouveau > Makefile.patch
```

 tu édites le fichier qui en résulte et tu modifies le nom de ficher Makefile.vieux/Makefile.nouveau  en Makefile.

Tu places ce fichier dans le répertoire files, par ex: /usr/local/portage/x11-plugins/animation/files

Je te mets l'ebuild que j'ai fait et qui fonctionne.

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit git flag-o-matic autotools

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.opencompositing.org/compcomm/plugins/${PN}"

DESCRIPTION="Compiz Window Decorator Plugins Animation from Beryl (git)"

HOMEPAGE="http://opencompositing.org"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="~x11-wm/compiz-${PV}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

src_compile() {

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/Makefile.patch

        make  || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

        insinto "/usr/share/compiz"

        doins ${S}/*.xml

        insinto "/usr/lib64/compiz"

        doins ${S}/build/*.lo

}

```

Je pense que l'on peut faire mieux mais c'est mon premier ebuild   :Very Happy: 

PS: Il fonctionne aussi pour firepaint.

----------

## CryoGen

Effectivement c'est mieux que moi  :Laughing: 

Mais bon je me suis fait un petit script en attendant des ebuilds "officiels xeffects"  :Very Happy: 

L'avantage de mon sed sur Makefile c'est que ca resiste à de legeres modification du makefile sans avoir à regenerer un diff  :Smile: . Le script clone/update, compil et install dans le le home (.compiz/{plugins,metadata}/). Ca marche très bien. 

J'ai piquer les deux fonctions du script de Kristian   :Embarassed:  à peine modifiées.

Donc d'abord mon super script sed XD (sed-makefile)

```
#!/bin/sh

PHONY=`grep ^\.PHONY Makefile`

ALL=`grep ^\all Makefile`

# on retire la saloperie de schema gconf...

echo "* generation des chaines -schema-creation"

tPHONY=`grep ^\.PHONY Makefile | sed -e s/'schema-creation '//`

tALL=`grep ^\all Makefile | sed -e s/'schema-creation '//`

echo "* generation du nouveau makefile"

sed -e s/"$PHONY"/"$tPHONY"/ Makefile >> temp

sed -e s/"$ALL"/"$tALL"/ temp > Makefile

rm temp
```

Le script qui va chercher les plugins et qui fait tout le boulot (attention, c'est toujours dans une optique anti-gconf  :Very Happy: )

```
#!/bin/bash

PLUGINS="compcomm/plugins/animation"

PLUGINS="$PLUGINS compcomm/plugins/firepaint"

PLUGINS="$PLUGINS compcomm/plugins/expo"

PLUGINS="$PLUGINS compcomm/plugins/wall"

PLUGINS="$PLUGINS compcomm/plugins/winrules"

REPO="git://annongit.opencompositing.org/"

SUPRESS="false" ## set to false to display compile-stuff

function get_repo

{

   b=`echo $1 | sed 's/.*\///g'`

   here=$PWD

   if [ -d $b ]; then

      cd $b

      echo "<+> Updating $b";

      if [ $SUPRESS = "true" ]; then

         git pull > /dev/null

      else

         git pull

      fi

      cd $here

   else

      echo "<!> Cloning $b";

      git clone $2$1

   fi

}

echo "* C'est parti mon kiki !"

for a in $PLUGINS ; do

   get_repo $a $REPO

done

echo "* Maj des plugins fini !"

echo "* Aller hop on compil' le bordel :D !"

for a in $PLUGINS ; do

        b=`echo $a | sed 's/.*\///g'`

   cd $b

   ../sed-makefile

   make

   make install

   cd ..

done
```

Voila donc mon git-update

C'est un peu bourrin, mais c'est fonctionnel  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Effectivement c'est mieux que moi 
> 
> Mais bon je me suis fait un petit script en attendant des ebuilds "officiels xeffects" 
> 
> L'avantage de mon sed sur Makefile c'est que ca resiste à de legeres modification du makefile sans avoir à regenerer un diff .

 

C'est clair mais je l'ai vraiment fait dans l'esprit d'apprendre à créer un patch et un ebuild, par contre il y a quand même un avantage c'est  un ebuild donc il est dans portage.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai assez souvent depuis quelques temps le gestionnaire de décoration emerald qui se casse la figure, ensuite il faut que je sorte de la session et que je me relogue pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre, quelqu'un d'autre à eu ça?

----------

## CryoGen

Emerald quitte ou alors c'est les déco qui déconnent ?

Moi par exemple j'ai les boutons qui disparaissent parfois mais emerald ets toujours actif ! Don un petit

```
pkill -SIGUSR1 emerald
```

 et emerald recharge sa configuration   :Cool:  et tout revient dans l'ordre.

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Emerald quitte ou alors c'est les déco qui déconnent ?

 

Emerald quitte complètement et me plante les bureaux virtuels au passage.

----------

## CryoGen

S'il y a un soucis avec les bureaux virtuels c'est plutôt un problème avec Compiz je pense :/

----------

## titoucha

Je pense plutôt à emerald, mais bon je ne parierais pas un sous dessus.

----------

## Animatrix

Cela n'a pas été annoncé, mais le remplacement de ccs-settings, c'est ccsm.

----------

## titoucha

On peut pas dire que l'on croule sous les infos pour l'instant.

----------

## CryoGen

Voici mon ebuild pour emerger les pack de plugins  :Smile: 

compcomm-plugins-extra/compcomm-plugins-extra-9999.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit git flag-o-matic autotools

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.opencompositing.org/compcomm/plugins-extra"

DESCRIPTION="CompComm Extra Plugins (GIT)"

HOMEPAGE="http://opencompositing.org"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="~x11-wm/compiz-${PV}

        ~x11-libs/bcop-${PV}"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.19

        >=sys-devel/gettext-0.15

        >=dev-util/intltool-0.35"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

pkg_setup() {

        if ! built_with_use x11-libs/cairo glitz ; then

                einfo "Please rebuild cairo with USE=\"glitz\""

                die "x11-libs/cairo missing glitz support"

        fi

}

src_compile() {

        filter-ldflags -znow -z,now

        filter-ldflags -Wl,-znow -Wl,-z,now

        eautoreconf || die "eautoreconf failed"

        glib-gettextize --copy --force || die "glib-gettextize failed"

        intltoolize --automake --copy --force || die "intloolize failed"

        econf || die "econf failed"

        emake -j1 || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

        ewarn "DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla"

}

```

Il marche pour les autres pack aussi, il suffit de modifier EGIT_REPO_URI en conséquence  :Smile: 

Je me suis fais ces ebuilds ^^ 

compcomm-plugins-extra

compcomm-plugins-main

compcomm-plugins-unsupported

Voila, ca devrait marcher.

----------

## titoucha

Si tu mets la ligne suivante à la place de la tienne il n'y a même pas besoin de la modifier.

```
EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.opencompositing.org/compcomm/${PN}"
```

----------

## Animatrix

Pour plugins-unsupported, j'ai un :

```
  * Failed Running automake !
```

Erreur :

```
configure.ac:151: required file `src/showdesktop/Makefile.in' not found
```

Bizare, car c'est plugins-unsupported, qui gère showdesktop...

----------

## titoucha

C'est normal il y a un bug dans le makefile, ils ont enlevé le pluging showdesktop mais ils ont oubliés une ligne dans le Makefile.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Si tu mets la ligne suivante à la place de la tienne il n'y a même pas besoin de la modifier.
> 
> ```
> EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.opencompositing.org/compcomm/${PN}"
> ```
> ...

 

Ben à cause du compcomm- précédant mes ebuilds je ne peux pas utiliser ${PN}... ou alors faudrait que je fasse uen categorie compcomm-plugins/ et là ca irait tout seul effectivement  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je les nommés avec le même nom que sur le serveur git du projet.

----------

## CryoGen

C'est stable chez toi ? moi j'ai plein de plugins que je ne peux activer sans faire crasher compiz :/

EDIT: hum je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais pas updater "bcop" depuis un petit moment... je recompile tout à jour pour voir   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

Oui, mais il y a pas mal de plugins que je n'utilise pas, donc dans l'ensemble c'est pas mal.

Sinon quel plugin te fait un crash que je regarde chez moi.

----------

## Animatrix

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Oui, mais il y a pas mal de plugins que je n'utilise pas, donc dans l'ensemble c'est pas mal.
> 
> Sinon quel plugin te fait un crash que je regarde chez moi.

 Il y a notamment expo qui plante

----------

## titoucha

Je ne l'avais pas coché, je l'ai mis et je vais voir.

----------

## CryoGen

En fait Compiz crash dès que j'active un plugin... si je relance compiz avec le plugin "fautif" activé ca marche bien O_o 

Donc peut etre un problème au niveau du core ou de inotify ... ou alors ccsm 

Pour ce qui est de Expo , il déconne dès qu'on essai de passer en mode expo ^_^

----------

## titoucha

Chez moi aussi il déconne   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: Il y a maintenant des ebuilds pour les plugins sur xeffects.

----------

## CryoGen

Expo remarche \o/

Par contre l'activation de plugin fait toujours planter compiz... c'est pas trop grave mais ca énerve un peu  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Tout roule pour moi, Expo ne plante plus même à l'activation.

----------

## SnowBear

Bonjour tout le monde,

je rencontre un petit problème avec kiba-dock.

Voici l'erreur :

```
- gnome-extra/gset-kiba-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

J'ai pourtant ajouté cette ligne dans mon package.keywords

```
gnome-extra/kiba-dock ~* *
```

Des idées ?

Cordialement.

----------

## CryoGen

C'est 

```
=gnome-extra/kiba-dock-9999 **
```

----------

## SnowBear

Merci,

c'est ça ^^

----------

## bivittatus

Salut la compagnie!!!

J'ai réussi à faire tourner compcomm à une période, puis je l'ai désinstallé...mais je voudrais voir où on en est maintenant (et faire cohabiter beryl et compcomm tant qu'à faire).

Autant la première install s'est très bien passée, mais là...je bloque sérieusement!!!

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge -a compcomm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-extra-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/ccs-backend-gconf-9999  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compcomm-9999-r2  USE="gnome -kde" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * git clone start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.opencompositing.org/compcomm/plugins-main

Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compcomm-plugins-main/

 *    local clone: /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compcomm-plugins-main

 *    committish: master

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main ...

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                            [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: plugins-main

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

Copying file mkinstalldirs

Copying file po/Makefile.in.in

Please add the files

  codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4

  progtest.m4

from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory

or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.

You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from

ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.

 * econf: updating plugins-main/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating plugins-main/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

configure: Using PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for COMPIZ... yes

checking for BCOP... yes

checking for GL_CFLAGS... 

checking for GL_LIBS... -lGL

checking for TEXT... yes

checking for RESIZEINFO... yes

checking for WALL... yes

Using config source xml:merged:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation

Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating metadata/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/animation/Makefile

config.status: creating src/expo/Makefile

config.status: creating src/jpeg/Makefile

config.status: creating src/neg/Makefile

config.status: creating src/opacify/Makefile

config.status: creating src/put/Makefile

config.status: creating src/resizeinfo/Makefile

config.status: creating src/ring/Makefile

config.status: creating src/snap/Makefile

config.status: creating src/text/Makefile

config.status: creating src/thumbnail/Makefile

config.status: creating src/wall/Makefile

config.status: creating src/winrules/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main »

Making all in metadata

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/metadata »

make[2]: Rien à faire pour « all ».

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/metadata »

Making all in src

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/src »

Making all in animation

make[3]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/src/animation »

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -DDATADIR='"/usr/share"' -DLIBDIR='"/usr/lib"' -DLOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -DIMAGEDIR='"/usr/share/compiz"' -I../../include    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT animation.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/animation.Tpo -c -o animation.lo animation.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../../include -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT animation.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/animation.Tpo -c animation.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/animation.o

animation.c:5699: warning: implicit declaration of function 'RESTOSTRING'

animation.c:5699: error: initializer element is not constant

animation.c:5699: error: (near initialization for 'animScreenOptionInfo[37].data')

animation.c:5700: error: initializer element is not constant

animation.c:5700: error: (near initialization for 'animScreenOptionInfo[38].data')

animation.c:5704: error: initializer element is not constant

animation.c:5704: error: (near initialization for 'animScreenOptionInfo[42].data')

animation.c:5710: error: initializer element is not constant

animation.c:5710: error: (near initialization for 'animScreenOptionInfo[48].data')

animation.c:5736: error: initializer element is not constant

animation.c:5736: error: (near initialization for 'animScreenOptionInfo[74].data')

make[3]: *** [animation.lo] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/src/animation »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  compcomm-plugins-main-9999.ebuild, line 48:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'

root@bivittatus /home/toto #

```

Je ne vois pas comment solutionner le problème!!!

Pour info:

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings **

x11-apps/xvinfo **

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins **

x11-misc/beryl-settings **

x11-themes/emerald-themes **

x11-misc/beryl-manager **

x11-wm/beryl **

x11-wm/beryl-core **

x11-wm/emerald **

x11-wm/heliodor **

x11-plugins/beryl-dbus **

x11-plugins/beryl-vidcap **

x11-wm/aquamarine **

x11-libs/seom **

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-extra **

gnome-extra/kiba-dock **

x11-plugins/beryl-premerge **

x11-wm/compcomm **

x11-apps/ccs-settings **

x11-libs/ccs-lib **

x11-libs/ccs-backend-gconf **

x11-libs/bcop **

x11-apps/ccsm **

dev-python/ccs-python **

x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-main **

x11-plugins/compcomm-plugins-extra **

root@bivittatus /home/toto #

```

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 26 May 2007 06:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread fbcon flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpg libg++ live midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt4 readline reflection session speex spl ssl stream svga symlink tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

root@bivittatus /home/toto #

```

Marci d'avance pour votre aide!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Essai d'installer x11-libs/ccs-backend-gconf-9999 d'abord peut-etre...

----------

## bivittatus

Argh...tu n'étais pas bien loin cryo...c'était compiz le problème!!!  :Wink: 

Bon, c'est en train de compiler...je ne suis pas à l'abri d'une autre c*****e!!!

Je vous tiens au parfum!!!

Merci à toi en tout cas de m'avoir mis sur la piste...

----------

## bivittatus

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Alors là je ne comprends plus rien...maintenant, quand je veux lancer compiz, voilà ce que j'ai:
> 
> ```
> toto@bivittatus ~ $compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable
> 
> ...

 

Me voilà revenu à ce message...j'ai essayé aussi le script de Kristian sur le forum opencompositing, et rien à faire, j'ai le même message d'erreur...

----------

## CryoGen

Tu as installé ccs-lib ?

Tu as bien libccp.so dans /usr/lib/compiz/ ?

----------

## bivittatus

Oui j'ai bien tout ça:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $emerge -s ccs-lib

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ccs-lib ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  x11-libs/ccs-lib

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: 9999

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Compiz Configuration System (git)

      License:       GPL-2

```

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $ls /usr/lib/compiz/*ccp.*

/usr/lib/compiz/libccp.a  /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.la  /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu es sous Gnome ou Kde ? Car si tu es sous Kde il te faut le ccs-backend-kconfig à la place de ccs-backend-gconf.

----------

## bivittatus

Je suis sous Gnome et j'ai bien ccs-backend-gconf d'installé...c'est super étrange cette affaire...il doit encore y avoir un truc à la con qui est sûrement une évidence mais à côté de laquelle je passe... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit: Je vais tout virer et essayer d'installer un à un les packages dans cet ordre...on ne sait jamais!!!

Ordre d'installation des packages

----------

## bivittatus

Toujours pareil.................. :Sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

Tu as bien tout installé en -9999 ?

Enlève tout et vérifie que tu n'as plus rien qui traine avant de réinstaller...

Problème de droit d'accès ?

```
[0] cryogen@innerstorm:pts/1 ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13968 mai 24 19:27 /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   835 mai 24 19:27 /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14792 mai 24 19:27 /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so

[0] cryogen@innerstorm:pts/1 ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/ | grep compiz

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 mai 24 19:27 compiz

```

----------

## bivittatus

J'ai tout viré à la main et package par package...à priori je suis donc reparti de zéro...  :Confused: 

concernant les droits, ils sont identiques chez moi:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $ls -l /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9264 mai 27 13:27 /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   830 mai 27 13:27 /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11492 mai 27 13:27 /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so

toto@bivittatus ~ $ls -l /usr/lib/ | grep compiz

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 mai 27 13:39 compiz

```

----------

## bivittatus

Allez, un peu de nouveau dans cette affaire:

J'ai fait un lien dans /usr/local/lib qui pointe vers /usr/lib/compiz (un gars sur Opencompositing a résolu son problème de cette façon...mais maintenant, je me retrouve avec ça:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $compiz: can't load plugin 'ccp' because it is built for ABI version 20070507 and actual version is 20070506

compiz: Couldn't activate plugin 'ccp'

```

Elle est où la fenêtre que je défenestre ce PC!!! :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## CryoGen

'tin c'est pas vrai   :Laughing: 

recompile compiz, il n'a pas l'air à jour (à 1 jour près ^^) efface les git-src aussi on ne sait jamais... d'ailleurs je vais le faire aussi, c'est peut-être pour ca que j'ai un problème avec le load/unload de plugin en live...

----------

## bivittatus

 :Laughing: 

Je vais le refaire, mais je VIENS de le faire...j'ai tout réinstallé et viré les git dans /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src ou un truc du genre...enfin, tu vois de quel répertoire je veux parler hein!!! :Wink: 

Allez...c'est reparti...!!!

----------

## bivittatus

J'ai le droit de craquer ou alors la boîte d'aspirine est fournie???  :Laughing: 

Toujours le même message d'erreur...............  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ca maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarche!!!

Mon problème était tout ce qu'il y a de plus c*n...des fichiers parasites qui se baladaient dans mon arborescence...des fichiers d'une version de compiz...

Alors mes impressions..ben...je préfère encore beryl que je trouve non seulement nettement plus fluide, mais qui me bouffe aussi nettement moins de ressources!!! Je crois que je l'avais déjà dit la dernière fois, beryl utilise entre 4 et 6% de mon proc au "repos" alors que compcomm en utilise entre 26 et 30!!!

Sinon, il faut certainement que je me mette sérieusement à ccsm pour essayer de solutionner ces petits problèmes...comme par exemple l'effet dream qui est ultr-rapide ou encore l'effet fire qui est saccadé (alors que j'ai mis exactement les mêmes paramètres que dans beryl-settings)...et je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'option qui me permettra de sélectionner la fenêtre que je survole...

Je verrai tout ça demain ou après-demain...

Merci en tout cas à toi Cryo!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Clair que Beryl etait mieux :/

Compiz est beaucoup moins fluide, il bouffe un peu plus de ressource CPU et il est carrement à la rame quand il y a compilation :/

Avec Beryl je pouvais mettre à jour mon system tout en regardant une video avec mplayer , et ben avec compiz ce n'est plus possible   :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Vous devez avoir un problème de configuration, je n'ai pas ça, compiz ne me bouffe presque rien et c'est fluide, il n'y a pas de différence avec Beryl.

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...?

J'avoue que j'ai une CG merdique (NVidia geforce 6200 Turbo Cache, donc que 64 Mb)...mais bon,je regarderai d'un eu plus près les paramètres pour voir si je peux améliorer la chose...  :Confused: 

En tout état de cause, les deux cohabitent sur mon système... :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai viré Beryl, car je ne l'utilise plus et pour éviter les conflits, on ne sait jamais.

----------

## CryoGen

Y a un truc que je n'ai plus, c'est la rotation de la molette de la souris sur le fonc de mon bureau qui change le viewport ... tout le monde à ce soucis ?

----------

## titoucha

J'ai la même chose.

----------

## bivittatus

Je testerai ce soir...par contre, je ne sais pas si vous êtes dans le même cas, mais je n'arrive pas à sauvegarder l'état de mes animations dans ccsm...

En fait, ça reste aléatoire, même si je décoche tout... :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Je comprend pas trop ce que tu veux dire   :Embarassed: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Je testerai ce soir...par contre, je ne sais pas si vous êtes dans le même cas, mais je n'arrive pas à sauvegarder l'état de mes animations dans ccsm...
> 
> En fait, ça reste aléatoire, même si je décoche tout...

 

Tu as essayé d'effacer ton repertoire .ccs ?

----------

## Animatrix

Vous savez pourquoi le développé est en pause, ca fais plusieurs jours qu'il n'y a rien sur le git.

Une surprise en prévision ?

C'est quand même vrai, que Beryl était bien plus actif !

----------

## CryoGen

Je pense qu'ils sont en train de préparer la 1ere release  :Smile:  d'ailleur il y a un topic sur le forum pour trouver un nom au projet  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Une première release ! ils n'ont pas peur, on peut pas dire qu'il n'y a plus de bogues   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Une première release ! ils n'ont pas peur, on peut pas dire qu'il n'y a plus de bogues  

 

D'ailleurs, j'ai un souci qui était largement résolu avec beryl mais qui me pénalise un peu avec compcomm:

Lorsque je bascule en mode console et que je veux revenir en mode graphique, je vois bien ma souris...mais le reste est tout noir...et là, impossible de rebasculer en console. Je suis donc obligé de faire un méchant reboot des familles pour m'en sortir... :Sad: 

Quelqu'un d'autre a noté ce genre de soucis?

----------

## Animatrix

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Une première release ! ils n'ont pas peur, on peut pas dire qu'il n'y a plus de bogues   
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai un souci qui était largement résolu avec beryl mais qui me pénalise un peu avec compcomm:
> 
> Lorsque je bascule en mode console et que je veux revenir en mode graphique, je vois bien ma souris...mais le reste est tout noir...et là, impossible de rebasculer en console. Je suis donc obligé de faire un méchant reboot des familles pour m'en sortir...
> ...

 

Justement le problème à disparu pour moi avec compcomm, alors qu'il a toujours existé chez beryl.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de faire une maj et certains plugins ne fonctionnent plus   :Confused: 

----------

## Delvin

Le nom est enfin choisi, ne parlez plus de compcomm mais de compiz fusion !

(perso c'est celui pour lequel j'ai voté  :Smile:  )

http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=825

----------

## CryoGen

Moi je suis pas trop fan mais ca m'embête pas plus que ca, c'est déjà mieux que "Coral"   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon sinon grande nouvelle on peut enfin switcher de viewport comme du temps béni de beryl vec l molette sur le desktop \o/ merci le plugin vpswitch

----------

## Temet

Compiz Fusion ... ComFusion ... vraiment si bien trouvé?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Delvin

```
layman -s xeffects

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn update "/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects""...

svn: No such revision 645

* 

* Errors:

* ------

* 

* Failed to sync overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Syncing overlay "xeffects" returned status 256!

* 

```

hum, c'est grave docteur ? ou alors je le vire et je le réinstalle ?

----------

## Temet

Je me demande si c'est pas titoucha qui avait dit que le mec de xeffects s'était barré sur Arch... ptet une piste.

Ou juste un problème temporaire, je ne sais pas.

----------

## CryoGen

Voir news blog

 *Quote:*   

> Overlay update
> 
> Hi folks. As I was updating the overlay today, the svn repo on the server became corrupt. Thus Ive had to restart it.
> 
> So please delete the overlay, and recheck it out, and it will work..
> ...

 

Donc supprimer le svn-src/  :Wink: 

EDIT :  STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPP ! J'ai dis une connerie   :Laughing: 

Faut effacer le repertoire de l'overlay et pas le repertoire svn-src   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Delvin

j'ai fait ca et c'est reparti, y'a plein de nouveaux trucs j'ai l'impression

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je me demande si c'est pas titoucha qui avait dit que le mec de xeffects s'était barré sur Arch... ptet une piste.
> 
> Ou juste un problème temporaire, je ne sais pas.

 

Oui c'est moi, il l'a écrit sur son blog en expliquant que les ebuilds ne seraient pas modifier aussi souvent qu'avant.

----------

## Delvin

essayez le focus effect:dodge, il est assez sympa

par contre, il crash à mort quand on quitte la session chez moi, obligé de hard reboot ...

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'aurais pas une carte Nvidia avec les derniers pilotes par hasard, je viens de lire que @bivittatus avait aussi la même chose.

----------

## Delvin

c'est ça ... ça vient du driver ?

----------

## titoucha

J'ai lu à droite et à gauche sur différents sites que les derniers pilotes Nvidia c'était pas vraiment ça et qu'il y avait des problèmes avec opengl, je pense donc qu'il te faut remettre la version précédente du pilote.

En tout cas la dernière carte Nvidia que j'ai est toujours avec une version 9xx et fonctionne nickel.

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> je viens de lire que @bivittatus avait aussi la même chose

 

Je viens de downgrader le driver...on va bien voir si ça change réellement quelque chose...je vous tiens au parfum!!! :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Je n'ai pas le problème moi  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pour ceux qui ont une nvidia (je ne sais pas si ca marche avec les autres)

Vous pouvez essayer de lancer compiz avec certaines options pour que ce soit plus fluide (et je confirme que ca marhce très bien, aussi rapide que beryl j'ai bien l'impression :p)

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
```

En tout cas, mon bureau ne rame plus quand je compile  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

Salut tout le monde, j'ai enfin decidé de retenter l'experience Beryl sur ma Xpress 1100, je sais que je dois utiliser XGL mais j'aimerai si possible des infos complementaires...

J'ai ces deux HOWTO 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl

Question 1 : on est obligé d installer compiz avec XGL? ça change quoi en gros?

Question 2 : Aiglx ou pas dans mon cas?

Merçi d'avance j'espere enfin pouvoir faire mumuse avec Beryl  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Tu peux installer XGL sans Beryl si ça te chante, mais ça ne servira à rien!!

Pour toi (donc pauvre utilisateur d'ATI):

- si le driver libre (dont on taira les perfs) passe > AIGLX

- sinon, à savoir le driver proprio > XGL

----------

## davidou2a

Oki donc XGL+Compiz+ Beryl  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu dois installer AIGLX ou XGL pour pouvoir utiliser Beryl.

----------

## Temet

Non, Compiz OU Beryl, pas les deux.

----------

## davidou2a

Hum donc dans ce tuto c'est ambigu... ça parle d installer compiz  :Confused: 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

Je dois m arreter ou alors  :Confused:  j'suis legerement perdu ^^

----------

## titoucha

C'est simple c'est Compiz ou Beryl, mais l'un ou l'autre ont besoin de XGL.

----------

## davidou2a

Oki, ça j avais compris ^^ c'est juste que je trouve le HowTo un peu flou vu qu il parle d installer compiz... donc j'ai pas trop envie de me planter...

Sinon question bonus, ça donne quoi avec un player video actif ou un jeu 3D? j ai lu que avec ATI c etait soit beryl soit la 3D... donc si dans GDM j ai 2 entrées une avec XGL/Beryl et une classique avec Metacity ça permet de jouer avec cette derniere non?

----------

## titoucha

Je n'en sais rien je ne joue pas donc je n'ai pas testé pour la vidéo et le reste c'est ok chez moi.

PS: petit détail je suis sous compiz fusion.

----------

## davidou2a

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je n'en sais rien je ne joue pas donc je n'ai pas testé pour la vidéo et le reste c'est ok chez moi.
> 
> PS: petit détail je suis sous compiz fusion.

 

Oki maintenant c'est vrai que je connais pas tellement les differences entre compiz et beryl... je sais que c est question de gout je vais regarder sous youtube ça doit fleurir les videos demos...

*** EDIT *** 

Ok j'ai vu des ptites videos... 

question d'ignare : compiz fusion je suppose que c est une variente? c'est dispo sur overlay je suppose?

*** EDIT 2 ***

http://www.generation-nt.com/beryl-compiz-linux-fusion-actualite-42354.html << Ok fusion de beryl et compiz classique... c est dont le regroupement des deux... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567232-highlight-compiz+fusion.html << trouvé c'est bien cela titoucha?

----------

## titoucha

Compiz fusion c'est la réunion des projets Compiz et Beryl, Compiz fournit la base et Beryl les plugins.

Donc c'est l'avenir et en effet tu peux trouver les ebuilds dans l'overlay xeffects.

Je te met le dépot git du projet http://gitweb.beryl-project.org/

----------

## davidou2a

Ok Merçi ^^

Par contre je lutte avec XGL 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL << ça va m'installer Compiz et non compiz-fusion là, hors il me faut XGL seul pour mettre Compiz-Fusion apres? je sais pas trop comment proceder là  :Confused:  ou s arreter dans le Howto XGL?

UP et puis je viens de voir qu xgl est plus dans portage-xgl mais dans xeffects...

quelqu un pourrait me guider la je sature  :Confused: 

J'ai installé layman comme decrit ici >> http://www.gentoofr.org/article47.html

voila ce que j'ai :

```
UnderGeek davidou # echo "x11-base/xgl ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords *

UnderGeek davidou # emerge -va xgl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glitz-0.5.6  449 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105  USE="ipv6 -debug -xinerama" 5,159 kB [1] 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 5,607 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

 [2] /usr/local/portage

 [3] /usr/portage/local/layman

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

----------

## titoucha

C'est ok comme tu as fait, tu suis le How-to jusqu'au point 1.5 en n'installant pas les paquets compiz.

----------

## davidou2a

Donc j'ai fait :

```
# echo "x11-libs/cairo glitz" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose cairo

# emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose pango gtk+

# emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose mesa

# echo "x11-base/xgl ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -va xgl
```

Tout se passe bien pour le moment xgl a l'air de compiler correctement

*** EDIT ***

Ah oui au fait Compiz-fusion pose pas de souçis majeurs avec les arch x86_64 ??

J'ai démasqué toutes les dépendances pour compiz-fusion ça donne ça :

```
UnderGeek davidou # emerge -va compiz-fusion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.04  10 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.64  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/yaml-0.62  96 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 197 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.30  39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-build-0.28.06  186 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Error-0.17.008  17 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.18  18 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/git-1.5.1.6  USE="gtk perl -bash-completion -curl -doc -emacs -mozsha1 (-ppcsha1) -tk -webdav" 1,236 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  25 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-9999  USE="dbus gnome gtk svg -fuse -kde" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/compiz-bcop-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/emerald-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libcompizconfig-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/compizconfig-python-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ccsm-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-9999  USE="gnome -kde" 0 kB [1] 

Total: 23 packages (23 new), Size of downloads: 2,043 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

 [2] /usr/local/portage

 [3] /usr/portage/local/layman

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

J'ai lancé ça on verra bien ce que ça donne  :Wink: 

----------

## MADevil

note les packages en -9999 et met les dans un bash pour les recompiler à la suite lors des mises à jour.

Juste pour info , chez qui et surtout sur quelles configs marche l'effet alpha blur sous compiz-fusion ?

[troll] En parlant de ça , 4 mois pour nous pondre un nom super original comme ça , limite j'aurai préféré Compyl dans le genre on cherche pas trop [/troll]

----------

## davidou2a

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> note les packages en -9999 et met les dans un bash pour les recompiler à la suite lors des mises à jour.
> 
> Juste pour info , chez qui et surtout sur quelles configs marche l'effet alpha blur sous compiz-fusion ?
> 
> [troll] En parlant de ça , 4 mois pour nous pondre un nom super original comme ça , limite j'aurai préféré Compyl dans le genre on cherche pas trop [/troll]

 

Oui ils sont deja notés, j'ai fait un petit script bash que j'ai mis dans ma crontab  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

ou alors tu utilises paludis avec l'option --dl-reinstall-scm weekly dans PALUDIS_OPTIONS, comme il recompile tout seul les ebuild cvs/svn/9999/...

----------

## davidou2a

ça y'est j'ai un probleme  :Smile: 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-apps/ccsm-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * git update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.opencompositing.org/fusion/compizconfig/ccsm

 *    local clone: /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/ccsm

 *    committish: master

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/ccsm-9999/work/ccsm

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/ccsm-9999/work/ccsm ...

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/ccsm-9999/work/ccsm' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                    [ ok ]

 * econf: updating ccsm/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating ccsm/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `./intltool-update.in' for reading (No such file or directory)

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `./intltool-update.in' for reading (No such file or directory)

 found

./configure: line 3423: test: : integer expression expected

configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/ccsm-9999/work/ccsm/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/ccsm-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ccsm-9999.ebuild, line 26:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 578:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/ccsm-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'
```

pourtant 

```
UnderGeek davidou # emerge -va intltool

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.5  0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

quelqu'un a une idée??

----------

## MADevil

Ouais , t'as pas de chance , ils sont en train d'integrer les langues , donc pour le moment il manque des morceaux de ccsm , la preuve , fait

```
cp /usr/share/intltool/intltool-update.in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/ccsm-9999/work/ccsm/

ebuild /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-apps/ccsm/ccsm-9999.ebuild compile
```

et tu verra à la fin du log

```
configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating images/Makefile

config.status: creating misc/Makefile

config.status: error: cannot find input file: po/Makefile.in.in

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/ccsm-9999/work/ccsm/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/ccsm-9999 failed.
```

----------

## davidou2a

Arf et ça va prendre combien de temps  :Confused:  parce que la ça fait mega chier  :Sad: 

Fallait que ça arrive le jour ou je me lance ^^ quelle guigne

----------

## MADevil

Quinnstorm à commencé il y a 9 heures , et fait environ une mise à jour par heure , va voir là pour voir l'avancement. (attention , il y a des chances qu'il aille se coucher à un moment donné)   :Wink: 

sinon tu doit pouvoir emerger une version antérieure avec une variable et le tree (EGIT_TREE=f14017fd1c08e187a160f550747fcd40dc83ffed ??) , mais je ne me rappelle plus trop la variable exacte.

----------

## CryoGen

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> Quinnstorm à commencé il y a 9 heures , et fait environ une mise à jour par heure , va voir là pour voir l'avancement. (attention , il y a des chances qu'il aille se coucher à un moment donné)  
> 
> sinon tu doit pouvoir emerger une version antérieure avec une variable et le tree (EGIT_TREE=f14017fd1c08e187a160f550747fcd40dc83ffed ??) , mais je ne me rappelle plus trop la variable exacte.

 

C'est une fille   :Rolling Eyes: 

et ton troll : il n'a pas fallut 4 mois mais 1 semaine pour le nom... après un vote désastreux de la communauté annulé. Perso je prefère Compiz Fusion que celui qui allait gagner le vote: Coral   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Heu qui est une fille ?

----------

## MADevil

Non non c'est pas une fille , j'ai cru aussi au début , mais c'est un Barbu chevelu tout ce qu'il y a de linuxien. enfin il ou elle n'est plus actif(ve) sur le projet dernièrement j'ai l'impression. Ainsi que Xice ... ou alors ça doit être les exams puis les vacances.

Ouais mais bon si on veut aller dans ce sens y a bien eu des pubs pour les chaussures beryl (à chacun son style !)

Et puis vous l'aimez pas mon Compyl (ou Beriz)   :Wink: 

Sinon serieusement , apparement le problème avance http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1100&p=7764#p7764 , il faudrait installer fusion/i18n , mais nesl ou roderick ont pas fait d'ebuild encore, question de temps j'imagine, ou si quelqu'un veut se proposer , moi je passe mon tour ce coup ci .

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de regarder dans ce répertoire fusion/i18n il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose et je ne sais pas trop quoi en faire pour l'instant ?

Je vais étudier d'autre ebuilds pour des fichiers i18n pour comparer.

----------

## CryoGen

Je vous rappel que "her" en anglais c'est "elle"  :Laughing: 

Je ne suis pas fou quand même

Compiz Blog

 *Quote:*   

> QuinnStorm has released a set of Compiz .debs to allow us all to try her latest enhancements hassle free. She has also provided a copy of her source tree so AMD64 and non Ubuntu folks can build it for themselves.

 

Je pense que j'ai gagné là  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Rien du tout on a pas parié   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je viens de regarder dans ce répertoire fusion/i18n il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose et je ne sais pas trop quoi en faire pour l'instant ?
> 
> Je vais étudier d'autre ebuilds pour des fichiers i18n pour comparer.

 

Je pense que je ne vais pas updater tout de suite mon install   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de l'updater et à part ccsm tout passe.

----------

## Temet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Je vous rappel que "her" en anglais c'est "elle" 
> 
> Je ne suis pas fou quand même
> 
> Compiz Blog
> ...

 

Non, t'as perdu!

C'était une grosse blague faite au début de Beryl! Enfin lui n'avait rien dit, c'est à cause de son pseudo que beaucoup ont extrapolé... et ça s'est répendu.

La vérité à été dévoilée quand on a vu une photo de l'équipe Beryl ou on voyait Queen Storm, qui est effectivement un nerd chevelu!

Cherche mieux, tu verras  :Wink: 

----------

## MADevil

L'ebuild à été modifié , ressayez , normalement ça passe!

----------

## davidou2a

J'ai abandonné  :Confused:  car j'ai essayé Compiz (vanilla) et j'ai eu pleins de souçis avec XGL et Compiz donc bon je pense que faut pas que je m obstine avec mon Xpress 1100, je tenterai sur une autre becane

----------

## MADevil

ou alors tu peux toujours tenter un test avec les pilotes libres , avec l'overlay mesa-cvs (anciennement r300-driver)

----------

## davidou2a

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> ou alors tu peux toujours tenter un test avec les pilotes libres , avec l'overlay mesa-cvs (anciennement r300-driver)

 

Pour une Xpress 1100 IGP? vu qu elle est "assimilée" a un Xpress 200M j en doute  :Confused:  et puis bon tant pis  :Smile:  ce sera pour une autre becane  :Confused:  merçi quand meme a tous d avoir tenté de m aider dans cette tentative  :Wink: 

----------

## MADevil

[troll]et en rentrant une radeon à coup de masse dans le port pcmcia sinon?[/troll]

ps : mais non j'adore les portables , c'est super evolutif   :Wink: 

et puis je veut pas en rajouter une couche , mais le Xpress 1100 IGP , ça doit etre aussi puissant en 3d qu'une S3 Virge . Alors même avec un driver bien optimisé , je doute que tu puisse tiré beaucoup de cet IGP pas trop prévu pour la 3D de base  :Confused:  , je trouve que beryl/compiz deja avec les drivers libres ou avec les drivers ati , une 9600 Pro bus 128 suffit à peine , et en nvidia , une 6600 gt ne me satisfait à peine plus qu'une 9800 Pro , sur un pc fixe , alors avec un chipset integré ....

----------

## Temet

Bah figure toi que j'ai vu beryl sur un laptop avec proco graphique intel, 64 Mo partagé... ça tournait mieux que sur ma 6600 GT!  :Shocked: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah figure toi que j'ai vu beryl sur un laptop avec proco graphique intel, 64 Mo partagé... ça tournait mieux que sur ma 6600 GT! 

 

Pareil j ai un ami qui a un 9800 Radeon et qui a plus de ralentissement que moi sur des applis 3D comme Ennemy territory par exemple

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de compiler le plugin 3D, je l'ai activé mais il ne fonctionne pas, si l'un d'entre vous a trouvé comment le faire fonctionner.

----------

## loopx

ca y est, compiz-fusion powaaaaaaa   :Laughing: 

Juste un ptit souci... Dans kde, les info bulles (les tit fenetres qui s'affiche quand on passe sur une icone par exemple)... ben lorsque elle disparaisse, elle le font toujours 2 fois   :Shocked:      donc en gros, la bulle s'affiche, puis elle fond ... se reafiche puis disparait   :Laughing: 

trop bizard... j'avais eu la blague lors d'un click droit sur le bureau (c'était du au effet de kde, qui sont toujours désactivés d'ailleurs) mais la, je trouve pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

et sinon, pas trouvé le plugin qui regroupe les fenetres, et plein d'autre qu'on avait avant ...  c'est ptet du au fait que le package plugin-extra à foiré ^^

----------

## titoucha

J'arrive moi non plus pas à compiler le plugin-extra ce matin.

Maintenant je n'arrive plus à atteindre le serveur.   :Confused: 

----------

## davidou2a

Moi je viens de voir un truc intéressant dans mon Xorg.0.log

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_add_entrypoint)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

J'ai pourtant rien mentionnant Aiglx dans mon Xorg.conf, et j'ai pas d'use Aiglx active... ça voudrait dire quoi? que je devrait utiliser Aiglx et pas Xgl ?!

Pourtant j'ai les drivers ati !   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Question: 

----------

## CryoGen

Je rappel pour les utilisateurs de nVidia qu'ils peuvent lancer compiz comme ceci:

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
```

Ca améliore grandement les choses   :Exclamation: 

Si ca ne marche pas mieux, ou si ca empire essayer de virer une des deux options --loose-binding ou --ignore-desktop-hints, et si ca va pas remettez l'option et virer l'autre ^_^

En tout cas moi ca m'a redonné une fluidité presque au niveau de beryl, et surtout mon bureau ne rame plus du tout quand je compile , et je peux meme regarder une video pendant ce temps là  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai une ati et c'est très fluide, par contre certaines options de fusion ne fonctionnent pas vraiment bien, mais je pense que ça va s'améliorer.

----------

## loopx

Les plugins extra compile, j'ai relancé et ca a fonctionné  :Surprised: 

ATI, trop bizard pour démarrer... une fois, j'ai du passer à xorg-x11 niveau implémentation des drivers, maintenant je passe par le "compiz-start" et j'ai du le modifier pour qu'il ne prenne en charge qu'un plugin (ccp) sinon, les configs fonctionne pas.

Je me demande aussi si c bien emerald qui est toujours utilisé, le programme pour changer de thème ne fonctionne pas (change pas le thème) meme après redémarrage ...   faut dire que je respecte jamais les howto lol   :Laughing:      et j'ai forcément pas réglé les variables d'environement...

----------

## CryoGen

moi j'utilise toujours emerald, par contre je n'utilise pas compiz-start

j'ai fait un fichier qui se lance au démarrage de ma session xfce

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

sleep 5

emerald --replace &
```

Si ca se trouve compiz-start lance gtk-window-decorator (qui est le WM par défaut de compiz mais pas celui de compiz fusion)

----------

## titoucha

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Les plugins extra compile, j'ai relancé et ca a fonctionné 

 

Tu as fait comment exactement, car chez moi ça compile pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Les plugins extra compile, j'ai relancé et ca a fonctionné  
> 
> Tu as fait comment exactement, car chez moi ça compile pas  

 

J'ai pas eu de problème   :Very Happy: 

Essai de recompiler les paquet suivants dans l'ordre :

 *Quote:*   

> x11-wm/compiz-9999
> 
> x11-libs/compiz-bcop
> 
> x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

 

Pour le "total" paludis utilise cet ordre (jamais eu de problème avec cette ordre):

 *paludis wrote:*   

> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/4 /home/cryogen # paludis -ip compiz-fusion --dl-reinstall-scm always
> 
> Building target list... 
> 
> Building dependency list...
> ...

 

----------

## titoucha

Super l'ordre que tu m'as donné est le bon la compilation a passé, merci.

----------

## loopx

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Les plugins extra compile, j'ai relancé et ca a fonctionné  
> 
> Tu as fait comment exactement, car chez moi ça compile pas  

 

Ben en fait, j'ai resync xeffects

puis j'ai rechercher les trucs compiz et j'ai installé tout ce qui parlait de "plugin", en dernier, j'ai emerger les "plugin-extra" et il a pas bronché  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!!!

Je re-teste compiz-fusion (je vais m'y faire à ce nom là...), mais je n'arrive pas à accéder à ccsm!!!

Voilà ce que j'obtiens:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $ccsm

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 24, in ?

    import sexy

ImportError: No module named sexy

```

Voilà que maintenant ils nous font un truc sexy???  :Laughing: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Bon ben voilà, il fallait simplement que j'installe dev-python/sexy-python !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

[quote="CryoGen"] *paludis wrote:*   

> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/4 /home/cryogen # paludis -ip compiz-fusion --dl-reinstall-scm always
> 
> Building target list... 
> 
> Building dependency list...
> ...

 

Il y a une option contraire dans paludis (ou emerge). Je m'explique : je suis souvent déconecté du net, comment recompielr des cvs-src, git-src ou svn-src sans avoir à re-télécharger (ou se synchroniser) ?

D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais trop accroché à paludis (pour ce que je m'en suis servit, au moins 10 minutes, installation comprise)...

Sinon moi compiz fusion marche pas trop mal, c'est juste un peu lent lorsque je redimensionne une fenêtre, ca ne suis pas le curseur, ca passe de _taille d'origine_ à _taille voulue par la souris_ (lorsque je tire sur un bord (xfce4))

----------

## CryoGen

[quote="polytan"] *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *paludis wrote:*   [0] root@innerstorm:pts/4 /home/cryogen # paludis -ip compiz-fusion --dl-reinstall-scm always
> 
> Building target list... 
> 
> Building dependency list...
> ...

 

Pou le redimensionnement c'est peut-etre un mauvais réglages dans ccsm ? Y a plusieur choix pour le redimensionnement à la souris

----------

## TibzZ

Salut à tous   :Wink: 

Voila j'ai bien réussi à installer compiz-fusion sur ma gentoo, c'est beaucoup plus fluide chez moi que ne l'était Beryl   :Cool:  (pourtant j'ai un vieux chip intégré intel 915)

je voulais juste savoir si c'était possible de changer facilement les images dessus et dessous le cube, parce que j'ai rien trouvé dans ccsm... pareil, pas trouvé pour mettre un coin actif pour afficher le bureau.   :Sad: 

Voila c'est pas des gros soucis mais si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour mettre une image sur le cube c'est Cube du bureau -> Appareance -> Cube caps, par contre pour le desous je n'ai pas trouvé.

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour mettre une image sur le cube c'est Cube du bureau -> Appareance -> Cube caps, par contre pour le desous je n'ai pas trouvé.

 

Pareil, je n'ai pas trouvé non plus pour le dessous.

Sinon, mes impressions après être revenu sous compiz-fusion:

Et bien je retrouve à quelques petites choses près Beryl!!! Sauf cette histoire d'image sous le cube et surtout des animations qui des fois font un peu ce qu'elles veulent (comme si j'étais en mode aléatoire alors que ce n'est pas le cas...pour ce qui est des "seconds" plugins d'ouverture et de fermeture). Par contre, gros mieux dans la fluidité...effectivement, comme le dit CryoGen (je crois...), même en pleine compilation, l'affichage reste fluide!!!

Ah, j'oubliais, Fire est étrange...la fenêtre se ferme plus vite que l'avancement des flammes...bien plus vite!!!, alors que sous beryl, les flammes brûlaient "réellement" la fenêtre!!!

En conclusion, j'attends encore un peu et si tout continue comme ça, j'enterrerai beryl avec une cérémonie officielle... :Wink: 

----------

## TibzZ

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour mettre une image sur le cube c'est Cube du bureau -> Appareance -> Cube caps, par contre pour le desous je n'ai pas trouvé.

 

Merci, j'avais vraiment mal cherché en fait   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, pas trouvé non plus pour l'image du dessous, tant pis   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

J'aimerais bien pouvoir faire comme avec Beryl et supprimer le dessus et dessous.

----------

## TibzZ

emerge -av fusion-icon pour se passer du script qui gère ccsm et avoir une belle icone dans la zone de notification à la beryl   :Cool: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *TibzZ wrote:*   

> emerge -av fusion-icon pour se passer du script qui gère ccsm et avoir une belle icone dans la zone de notification à la beryl  

 

Ca remplace pas complètement ma ligne de commande encore...

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *TibzZ wrote:*   emerge -av fusion-icon pour se passer du script qui gère ccsm et avoir une belle icone dans la zone de notification à la beryl   Ca remplace pas complètement ma ligne de commande encore...

 Même avec le "/etc/env.d/99kde" ???

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Fusion-icon plante chez moi, ça à l'air de venir du pilote ati.

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *TibzZ wrote:*   emerge -av fusion-icon pour se passer du script qui gère ccsm et avoir une belle icone dans la zone de notification à la beryl   Ca remplace pas complètement ma ligne de commande encore... Même avec le "/etc/env.d/99kde" ???
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Dans ma signature y a marqué XFce4  :Laughing: 

Non mais tout se lance hein  :Wink:  mais mes options compiz sont 

```
--sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints
```

et il n'y a pas --ignore-desktop-hints sous fusion-icon...

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Dans ma signature y a marqué XFce4  

 Tu m'intéresses là !!

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Non mais tout se lance hein  mais mes options compiz sont 
> 
> ```
> --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints
> ```
> ...

 Voila l'objectif de mon post précédent : obtenir la différence entre fusion-icon et ton script.  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs et puisque tu utilises xfce peux-tu indiquer comment tu lances compiz-fusion (script, remplacement du wm etc.) parce que le wiki ne donne la méthode que pour kde (HOWTO Compiz-fusion).

Merci.

----------

## CryoGen

Je lance XFce4 normalement (sans modifier les fichiers de session comme je le faisais pour beryl)

mais j'ai ajouter un script au démarrage (Applications démarrées automatiquement)

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

sleep 5

emerald --replace &
```

C'est le plus simple et le plus "standard" ... il me semble qu'on peut le simplifier en passant l'option "-c emerald" à compiz mais je n'en suis pas sur

----------

## bivittatus

Je confirme que le 

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
```

est une véritable bombe!!! Plus aucun ralentissement de l'affichage lors des compilations!!!

Merci!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Je lance XFce4 normalement (sans modifier les fichiers de session comme je le faisais pour beryl)
> 
> mais j'ai ajouter un script au démarrage (Applications démarrées automatiquement)
> 
> ```
> ...

 Merci pour les précisions.   :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon ca faisait un moment que je me tatais pour passer sous KDE , geekounet l'a fait ca m'a motivé ^^

Evidemment 1ere chose de faites : activer compiz-fusion XD

Il faut penser à installer  kde-misc/taskbar-compiz-0.1::xeffects pour avoir une barre des taches qui supporte les viewports  :Wink: 

Je configure tout ca et je ferrai un screenshot.

Sinon la configuration du plugin animation a changé, je trouve que c'est un peu fouilli pour le moment, par contre on doit pouvoir faire des choses sympa ^^

----------

## gbetous

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Evidemment 1ere chose de faites : activer compiz-fusion XD

 

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai plus regardé les mises à jour... ca change qqchose par rapport au compiz "normal" ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Evidemment 1ere chose de faites : activer compiz-fusion XD 
> 
> Ca fait longtemps que j'ai plus regardé les mises à jour... ca change qqchose par rapport au compiz "normal" ?

 

Une flopée de plugin en plus.

----------

## gbetous

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Une flopée de plugin en plus.

 

Incontournable quoi   :Mr. Green: 

(décidément, j'adoooore ces gadgets   :Wink:  )

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon ca faisait un moment que je me tatais pour passer sous KDE , geekounet l'a fait ca m'a motivé ^^
> 
> Evidemment 1ere chose de faites : activer compiz-fusion XD
> 
> Il faut penser à installer  kde-misc/taskbar-compiz-0.1::xeffects pour avoir une barre des taches qui supporte les viewports 
> ...

 

Salut,

Je n'utilise plus de bureau 3D depuis un moment et j'attends le screen avec Kde ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Bon ca faisait un moment que je me tatais pour passer sous KDE , geekounet l'a fait ca m'a motivé ^^
> 
> Evidemment 1ere chose de faites : activer compiz-fusion XD
> 
> Il faut penser à installer  kde-misc/taskbar-compiz-0.1::xeffects pour avoir une barre des taches qui supporte les viewports 
> ...

 

arf désolé j'ai pas eu le temps de trop m'en occuper... je verrai ca demain  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Voila le screenshot sous KDE

screenshot

----------

## titoucha

Tu utilises quel programme pour afficher le temps?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut 

Est-ce que le Bureau 3D est intéressant à installer maintenant c--a-d pas trop de bug ?

Y a t'il des tutos comme avec beryl ?

Merci pour le screen et il y a longtime que je n'ai pas installé kde car je suis total gnome qui me satisfait amplement ... Comment trouves tu kde ?

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu utilises quel programme pour afficher le temps?

 

screenlets  :Wink: 

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut 
> 
> Est-ce que le Bureau 3D est intéressant à installer maintenant c--a-d pas trop de bug ?
> 
> Y a t'il des tutos comme avec beryl ?
> ...

 

Ca bug pas trop,c'est utilisable à temps complet  :Smile: 

KDE est sympa, c'est un DE vraiment abouti. Mais j'attend surtout KDE4 ^_^

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Tu utilises quel programme pour afficher le temps? screenlets 

 Je l'ai utilisé un certain temps mais j'avais pas mal de problème de "mise en page" : en gros, les screenlets ne se mettaient pas sur tous les bureaux certaines restait au premier plan alors que dans la config je spécifiai qu'elles devaient être en arrière plan etc.

Du coup, je les ai virés et j'utilise superkaramba lorsque je passe sous kde. Enfin bref, voici ma question : quelle version de screenlets utlises-tu (ici : 0.08-pre-r6) ? Quel overlay (ici : xeffects) ?

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Merci @CryoGen, je penssais que c'était un applet pour superkaramba.

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   Tu utilises quel programme pour afficher le temps? screenlets  Je l'ai utilisé un certain temps mais j'avais pas mal de problème de "mise en page" : en gros, les screenlets ne se mettaient pas sur tous les bureaux certaines restait au premier plan alors que dans la config je spécifiai qu'elles devaient être en arrière plan etc.
> 
> Du coup, je les ai virés et j'utilise superkaramba lorsque je passe sous kde. Enfin bref, voici ma question : quelle version de screenlets utlises-tu (ici : 0.08-pre-r6) ? Quel overlay (ici : xeffects) ?
> 
> Enjoy !

 

J'utilise screenlets de l'overlay xeffects 

```
[D] x11-plugins/screenlets [1]

     Available versions:  ~0.0.8_pre-r6

     Installed versions:  0.0.8_pre-r6(12:55:54 04.04.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.screenlets.org

     Description:         Hardware-accelerated desktop objects for Beryl/Compiz

[1] /var/paludis/repositories/xeffects
```

Pour afficher sur tous les bureaux il faut activer l'option sticky/Stick to desktop dans les properties du screenlets (le réglage est spécifique à chaque screenlets affiché)

Regle ca dans properties plutot que via les raccourcis du menu du screenlet (ca n'a pas l'air de bien marcher)

Perso je met : Stick to desktop , Treat as Widget, Keep below, Skip pager, skip taskbar

----------

## titoucha

J'ai voulu l'installer mais en meme temps il veut aussi installer la moitier de gnome   :Confused: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai voulu l'installer mais en meme temps il veut aussi installer la moitier de gnome  

 

J'ai voulu tester moi aussi et j'ai effectivement installé toute la clique qui va avec...mais demerge étant mon ami, je suis revenu en deux temps trois mouvements à ma gentoo "toute propre"!!!  :Wink: 

Pour l'install:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $emerge -p screenlets | genlop -p

These are the pretended packages: (this may take a while; wait...)

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.12  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.12  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxdg-0.15  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.81.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.12  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.6  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.12  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5  USE="-djbfft -oss" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.6  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="gnome -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.2  USE="cdr dvdr -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.6  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/totem-2.18.2  USE="dvd flac gnome mpeg nsplugin ogg vorbis xv -a52 -debug -ffmpeg -hal -lirc -mad -nvtv -seamonkey -theora -xulrunner" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0  USE="ipv6 ogg vorbis -debug -mad" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/screenlets-0.0.8_pre-r6  

Estimated update time: 26 minutes.

```

...ce n'est pas si long que ça, sachant que je suis déjà sous gnome-light!

J'ai donc essayé, mais je n'ai pas accroché...il faudra que je réessaye un peu plus longuement à un autre moment, là, je suis en congés et n'ai donc pas trop le temps... :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai voulu l'installer mais en meme temps il veut aussi installer la moitier de gnome  

 

Oui il en faut pas mal de gnome malheuresement mais on peut s'en sortir en -gnome nognome (je crois bien qu'il y a un packet avec de flag quand on a pas gnome et qu'on installe screenlets...)

```
xeffects::dev-python/gnome-python-desktop/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0.ebuild doc nognome rsvg wnck
```

----------

## titoucha

Merci, mais je ne voulais juste tester et ensuite le désinstaller car j'utilise déjà superkaramba et je ne veux pas trop faire de redondance.

----------

## loopx

je viens de mettre à jour 2 gentoo (un pc et un portable)... Les deux ont le meme problème dans compiz-fusion

C'est du ATI last version, du X last version aussi ... soit 1.3 pour le X ... aillant le meme portable, je me dis que c'est surement le 1.3 qui foire, je ne dois pas avoir la dernière version...

Donc, je lance Xgl, je passe en xorg-x11 pour l'interface opengl, je lance compiz-fusion => ca passe

Si je relance en étant en xorg-11 et non ATI, tout se lance, mais ca bug horriblement!!!

Une idée ??

EDIT: trouvé, encore ce problème de LD_PATH machin à mettre avant l'appel à compiz ...

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!

J'ai fait une mise à jour de mon compiz-fusion, mais je me retrouve devant deux petits soucis:

1- je n'ai plus d'icones dans ccsm...ce n'est pas forcément très gênant mais bon... :Laughing: 

2- lorsque j'essaye de compiler le plug-in 3d, je me retrouve avec ça:

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge -a compiz-fusion-plugins-threed

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999  

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * git update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.opencompositing.org/fusion/plugins/3d

 *    local clone: /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed

 *    committish: master

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999/work/3d

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999/work/3d ...

convert   : 3d.xml.in -> build/3d.xml

bcop'ing  : build/3d.xml -> build/3d_options.h

bcop'ing  : build/3d.xml -> build/3d_options.c

compiling : 3d.c -> build/3d.lo

compiling : build/3d_options.c -> build/3d_options.lo

linking   : build/lib3d.lai686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtendS.o: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crtn.o: No such file or directory

make: *** [build/lib3d.la] Erreur 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999.ebuild, line 36:   Called die

 * 

 * make failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Pourquoi est-ce qu'il va chercher dans /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/ alors que je tourne avec gcc-4.2.0?

Pour info: 

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3_rc9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jul 2007 20:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread fbcon flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpg libg++ live midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt4 readline real reflection session speex spl ssl stream svga symlink tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Est-ce que vous avez aussi ce problème,

Merci d'avance!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je l'ai compilé ce matin et tout était bon.

Tu as bien vérifié avec gcc-config la version de ton gcc ?

----------

## bivittatus

Oui, tout est bon de ce côté là...:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.2.0 *

```

Je trouve ça super étrange personnellement...je ne vois pas trop d'où ça peut venir cette affaire...  :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Dans l'ebuild???   :Shocked: 

----------

## bivittatus

peut-être bien oui...mais titoucha aurait réussi à le compiler de son côté?   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Oui, tout est bon de ce côté là...:
> 
> ```
> toto@bivittatus ~ $gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

Tu as fait une upgrade de compilo, tu dois soit:

- emerge -Ppv gcc (virer les anciennes versions => fix_libtool_files.sh est automatiquement appelé

soit

- fix_libtool_files.sh VERSION   (dans ton cas, version = 4.1.2)

and try again

----------

## bivittatus

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas:

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge -Ppv gcc

Calculating dependencies... done!

  sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0 pulled in by:

    sys-libs/glibc-2.6

    sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

    system

>>> No packages selected for removal by prune

>>> To ignore dependencies, use --nodeps

```

Par précaution, j'ai lancé la deuxième commande:

```
root@bivittatus /home/toto #fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.2

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/7] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/7] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/7] Scanning /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/i386 ...

 *   [4/7] Scanning /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

 *   [5/7] Scanning /usr/kde/3.5/lib ...

 *   [6/7] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [7/7] Scanning /usr/qt/3/lib ...

```

Puis:

```

root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge -a compiz-fusion-plugins-threed

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999  

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * git update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.opencompositing.org/fusion/plugins/3d

 *    local clone: /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed

 *    committish: master

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999/work/3d

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999/work/3d ...

convert   : 3d.xml.in -> build/3d.xml

bcop'ing  : build/3d.xml -> build/3d_options.h

bcop'ing  : build/3d.xml -> build/3d_options.c

compiling : 3d.c -> build/3d.lo

compiling : build/3d_options.c -> build/3d_options.lo

linking   : build/lib3d.lai686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtendS.o: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crtn.o: No such file or directory

make: *** [build/lib3d.la] Erreur 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999.ebuild, line 36:   Called die

 * 

 * make failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Ce doit être un truc tout con encore...mais là, je ne vois pas...!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

essai de reinstaller glibc

----------

## bivittatus

Je l'ai fait hier et il me l'a réinstallé pendant mon update d'aujourd'hui... :Sad:  A priori, ça ne vient pas de là non plus...

----------

## loopx

Je viens de sync'é et d'emerger le plugin 3d, aucun problème. Ca ne vient donc pas de l'ebuild mais de ta config ... (fin, suis qu'en 32bits aussi ...)

EDIT: au fait, j'essaie d'utiliser le plugin GEARS, mais ...  mon cube ne veut pas devenir transparent!  J'ai KDE, et j'ai un ptit script startxgl qui me lance en fait compiz-start après le Xgl, suivit d'un startkde ... aucun paramètre particulier n'est fourni à compiz... devrais-je ?

Bien sur, j'ai activé l'effet de transparence dans le plugin cube ...

EDIT2: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rmz9a9pJR_s

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

je veux les fenetres qui volent

je veux

je veux

je veux

je veux

je veux

je veux

je veux

mais aucun ebuild encore on dirait  :Sad: 

je pense maintenant que l'on peut etre tous d'accord sur un point: compiz-fusion est le meilleur bureau 3D au monde!

----------

## bivittatus

@ loopx: Je suis moi aussi en 32 bits  :Laughing: 

Par contre je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi...je trouve que Béryl était nettement plus abouti!!! Avec compiz-fusion, de mon côté en tout cas, impossible de faire fonctionner convenablement les animations...par exemple, je veux que lorsque je minimise une fenêtre, ce soit l'effet lampe qui agisse, et impossible!!! Un autre exemple, l'effet fire: la fenêtre disparait AVANT de prendre feu...avec Beryl, elle disparaissait au fur et à mesure du passage du feu... :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

ouais, les plugins sont surement pas encore bien porté pour compiz-fusion, mais ca ne va pas tarder  :Wink: 

sinon sérieux, j'ai pas mis les effets 3d, suis avec mon tit amd athlon xp 2200+ et ati 9600 pro ...  donc, j'ai évité... J'ai remarqué que le plugin de réflexion du cube est assez mauvais, il fait un peu ramer ... 

mais sinon, j'en suis très content du fusion, il est plus rapide que beryl  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Là par contre je te suis à 100%...Il est effectivement plus rapide et la commande de lancement de CryoGen permet effectivement de ne plus avoir de bloquages graphiques pendant la compilation!!! du pur bonheur!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

C'est vrai que le plugin animation est un peu chiant en ce moment ^^ , en plus à chaque update les paramètres sautent   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sinon la différence de comportement des plug-in vient du core compiz qui est moins "hacké" que l'etait beryl-core... normalement compiz-core devrait être plus rapide et plus propre, c'est pour ca qu'il évolue plus lentement que beryl-core et qu'il ne permet pas encore de faire toutes les folies XD

----------

## bivittatus

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas:
> 
> ```
> root@bivittatus /home/toto #emerge -Ppv gcc
> 
> ...

 

Bon, problème résolu...il fallait que je re-emerge libtool!!!  :Wink: 

Par contre, toujours pas d'icones dans ccsm... :Sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

Idem pour CCSM , pas d'icone dans le programme...

----------

## bivittatus

Merci @CryoGen...me voilà "rassuré"!!!  :Laughing: 

Par contre, j'ai beau faire des modifs dans ccsm, la plupart ne sont pas prises en compte...je n'arrive par exemple plus à avoir l'effet burn, alors que je le mets bien en seul choix pour la fermeture des fenêtres...l'effet 3d, que j'ai donc réussi à installer est bien activé, mais ne fonctionne pas...est-ce que ça peut provenir de l'ordre de compilation???  :Confused: 

----------

## CryoGen

Non je pense que ca vient plutot des fichiers de config  :Wink:  quand ce genre de soucis arrive il suffit souvent de supprimer ~/.compizconfig/ ... tu peux essayer juste en le déplacant.

----------

## loopx

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Idem pour CCSM , pas d'icone dans le programme...

 

+1   :Confused: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Non je pense que ca vient plutot des fichiers de config  quand ce genre de soucis arrive il suffit souvent de supprimer ~/.compizconfig/ ... tu peux essayer juste en le déplacant.

 

Ah...ben je testerai ça après miam!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Merci!!!

----------

## loopx

Je viens de modifier mon script de lancement, j'utilise maintenant la commande de CryoGen avec en plus, LD_PRELOAD et en -: --lose-binding (sinon, je perd le bureau de kde)..

Je vois pas trop de différence, voir plutot l'inverse... Fin, c'est ATI, ptet pour ca ^^

En fait, tu as trouvé ca ou ???????????  histoire que j'y jete un oeil ^^

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de constater que je n'ai plus d'icônes dans Ccsm.   :Confused: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Je viens de modifier mon script de lancement, j'utilise maintenant la commande de CryoGen avec en plus, LD_PRELOAD et en -: --lose-binding (sinon, je perd le bureau de kde)..
> 
> Je vois pas trop de différence, voir plutot l'inverse... Fin, c'est ATI, ptet pour ca ^^
> 
> En fait, tu as trouvé ca ou ???????????  histoire que j'y jete un oeil ^^

 

Sur les forums opencompositing et compiz  :Wink:  c'est une commande "special nvidia"   :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai installé CompizFusion ce week-end sur ubuntu pour qq'un sur son portable Asus carte ATI  et je trouve que c'est fluide ... Par contre je suis un peu "paumé" côté réglage ccsm,  mon cube est tout plat pour l'instant mais fait des cabrioles quand même à l'écran ... Je crois que je vais remettre le bureau 3D sur mon portable ...

@ bientôt   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai installé CompizFusion ce week-end sur ubuntu pour qq'un sur son portable Asus carte ATI  et je trouve que c'est fluide ... Par contre je suis un peu "paumé" côté réglage ccsm,  mon cube est tout plat pour l'instant mais fait des cabrioles quand même à l'écran ... Je crois que je vais remettre le bureau 3D sur mon portable ...
> 
> @ bientôt  

 

Pour le cube il faut dans "Général" mettre le nombre de bureau à 1 et la taille horizontale virtuelle à 4 (ou plus suivant le nombre de face que l'on souhaite )

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Pour le cube il faut dans "Général" mettre le nombre de bureau à 1 et la taille horizontale virtuelle à 4 (ou plus suivant le nombre de face que l'on souhaite )

 

Merci   :Wink:   !

C'est mieux en cube avec la faune marine   :Very Happy:   ....

@+

----------

## Temet

Moi je me demande à quoi il sert le "(screenshot)" dans le titre.

Ou dois je considérer que le fait qu'il soit au singulier n'est pas une erreur?   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Moi je le prend comme le fait que vu que le projet avance très vite les conseils que tu donne maintenant ne sont plus valables deux semaines plus tard ou ont beaucoup changés.

----------

## DuF

Ayant laché beryl, compiz et consors depuis quelques temps, j'aimerai bien voir à quoi ça ressemble maintenant, donc si jamais certains sont d'humeurs à faire des screenshots (ou des liens vers des captures existantes, je prends aussi)  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je viens de faire une mise à jour...seul ccsm était concerné et les icones sont revenues!!!  :Wink: 

Pour un screenshot, il faut que je peaufine deux ou trois choses que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner correctement, et après, pas de problème!!!

----------

## titoucha

Chez moi aussi les icônes sont revenues.

----------

## loopx

ci aussi ^^

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Voila une capture de mon bureau avec compiz-fusion et xfce4 en version svn : http://www.frogdev.info/images/compiz-fusion.png

Bon c'est un bureau tout simple j'arrive seulement à faire fonctionner le tout depuis aujourd'hui   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

j'ai découvert récemment xvidcap donc voici une petite vidéo avec les options par défaut de compiz-fusion. Maintenant je pense que l'on peut faire beaucoup mieux  :Wink: 

http://www.frogdev.info/images/test-0000.mpeg

----------

## titoucha

Jolie la vidéo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

C'est vrai qu'un screenshot animé c'est mieux pour montrer compiz-fusion ^^

----------

## DuF

Merci bouleetbil, vachement sympa tout ça. Je vais peut être le remettre  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Pour info, le serveur xeffects est down jusqu'à lundi apparemment...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575206.html

----------

## tupac_csg

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voila une capture de mon bureau avec compiz-fusion et xfce4 en version svn : http://www.frogdev.info/images/compiz-fusion.png
> 
> Bon c'est un bureau tout simple j'arrive seulement à faire fonctionner le tout depuis aujourd'hui  

 

Salut

Je vois que tu as Xfce AVEC des icons... j'ai beau chercher je trouve pas comment mettre des icones sur le bureau, je parle pas des icons qui aparaissent quand on minimise une fenetre mais des raccourcis sur le bureau.

merci et désolé pour le Off.

----------

## sd44

je commence a etre completement paumer , les procedures pour installer tout ça change en permanance.

y aurait pas une recap dans le coin ? j'en suis encore a beryl +xgl (kde)....

----------

## bouleetbil

 *tupac_csg wrote:*   

>  *bouleetbil wrote:*   Bonsoir,
> 
> Voila une capture de mon bureau avec compiz-fusion et xfce4 en version svn : http://www.frogdev.info/images/compiz-fusion.png
> 
> Bon c'est un bureau tout simple j'arrive seulement à faire fonctionner le tout depuis aujourd'hui   
> ...

 

Salut,

J'ai la version svn de xfce4 dans la version je sais plus si c'est possible dans le version fournis avec portage. C'est dans paramètre de xfce, bureau, comportement et icones du bureau.

----------

## bouleetbil

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> je commence a etre completement paumer , les procedures pour installer tout ça change en permanance.
> 
> y aurait pas une recap dans le coin ? j'en suis encore a beryl +xgl (kde)....

 

Salut,

y a http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

En gros:

```

# layman -a xeffects

```

Ajouter ceci à /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

dev-python/compizconfig-python **

x11-wm/compiz **

x11-wm/compiz-fusion **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-gears **

x11-wm/emerald **

x11-themes/emerald-themes **

x11-apps/ccsm **

x11-libs/libcompizconfig **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig **

x11-libs/compiz-bcop **

```

ensuite :

```

# emerge -va compiz compiz-bcop emerald libcompizconfig compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported compiz-fusion-plugins-gears compizconfig-backend-kconfig compizconfig-python emerald-themes ccsm compiz-fusion 

```

Pour le lancement :

Soit 

```
$ fusion-icon 
```

soit ce script de titoucha

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so \

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 \

compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

sleep 2

emerald --replace & 
```

Attention, apparement le serveur xeffects est down pendant 1 semaine. (J'ai pas essayé)

----------

## titoucha

Le serveur de xeffects doit être redémarré lundi très top le matin.

----------

## gbetous

Merci bouleetbil pour ce résumé !

Si le serveur xeffects redemarre, je me tente une mise à jour de mon compiz dès lundi !

----------

## titoucha

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Pour le lancement :
> 
> Soit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Fusion-icon ne fonctionne pas chez moi il fait tout planter.   :Confused: 

----------

## bivittatus

Idem chez moi, fusion-icon plante tout...j'utilise simplement un script de démarrage (celui de CryoGen):

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & 

sleep 5s

emerald --replace &
```

----------

## bouleetbil

chez moi il marche   :Laughing: 

J'ai juste ajouté 

```

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose 

__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" 

export __GL_YIELD

export LIBGL_DEBUG
```

à mon .bashrc

----------

## titoucha

L'overlay xeffects refonctionne.

----------

## bivittatus

Merci titoucha!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## TibzZ

ah, chez moi ça plante à la compil de compiz-users-pafy-screensaver (c'est bien le truc avec les fenetre qui volent ça? :p )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Mon bureau actuel, Xfce aussi :

http://gentoouser.free.fr/screenshots/20070807.png

Au passage Quod Libet, le lecteur audio que j'utilise est une vrai innovation par apport aux autres gestionnaires de bibliothèques "Itunes like" ! Mais il ne va pas encore assez loin !Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Tue Aug 14, 2007 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *TibzZ wrote:*   

> ah, chez moi ça plante à la compil de compiz-users-pafy-screensaver (c'est bien le truc avec les fenetre qui volent ça? :p )

 

Oui, ou le bureau qui tourne, manque juste une option pour lancer une commande au bout de quelques minutes ("xset dpms off" par exemple) et ce serait un parfait !

Quelles erreurs à la compil ?

----------

## bivittatus

Ca y est, on l'a notre image sur la face inférieure du cube!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

En plus il y a même une version 0.5.2 sur le serveur xeffects.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> En plus il y a même une version 0.5.2 sur le serveur xeffects.

 

Cette version est pour ceux qui n'utilise pas "xcb" sur leur systeme. xcb est devenu obligatoire pour compiz-core > 0.5.2.

----------

## titoucha

C'est surtout la première version de compiz-fusion   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est surtout la première version de compiz-fusion  

 

Ah oui, m'enfin pour les prochaines versions il faudra xcb  :Very Happy: 

Annonce Compiz-Fusion 0.5.2

C'est une version de développement. La 1ere version stable sera la 0.6.0.

----------

## titoucha

Autant pour moi c'est marqué partout que la 0.5.2 est une version de développement.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kensh

Hello,

J'aimerais essayer Fusion, avant j'avais Beryl qui marchait pas mal.

J'ai un ptit probleme lors de l'emerge de compiz (en suivant le tuto cité page précedente) :

*

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   compiz-9999.ebuild, line 73:   Called die

 *

 * make failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-wm:compiz-9999:20070819-105936.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects/'

 *

 * Messages for package x11-wm/compiz-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   compiz-9999.ebuild, line 73:   Called die

 *

 * make failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-wm:compiz-9999:20070819-105936.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects/'

 *

Ca parle a quelqu'un ou j'ai juste a attendre une futur mise a jour ? 

Merci d'avance   :Very Happy: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *kensh wrote:*   

>  * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 

Hello,

En fait, l'erreur est située plus haut ... donc a priori personne ne pourra t'aider ...

----------

## kensh

Effectivement   :Embarassed: 

Cependant je ne trouvais pas l'erreur ultra pertinente (mais vu mon niveau en coding   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Voici ou le make a planté :

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999/po'

Making all in metadata

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999/metadata'

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `compiz-core.kcfg', needed by `compizrc'.  Stop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999/metadata'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999'

make: *** [all] Error 2

----------

## YetiBarBar

Apparement tu n'es pas le seul à avoir cette erreur avec le paquet SVN ... Il semblerait qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mis à part recommencez dans quelques jours ...

----------

## kensh

Ok merci, c'est un peu ce que je me disais  :Smile: 

----------

## GarulfoLinux

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Apparement tu n'es pas le seul à avoir cette erreur avec le paquet SVN ... Il semblerait qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mis à part recommencez dans quelques jours ...

 

Non il n'est pas le seul j'ai eu aussi cette erreur. Je te conseil d'utiliser la 0.5.2 qui marche très bien  :Smile:  .

----------

## kensh

Hum, quand tu dis de prendre la 0.5.2, tu veux dire en compilant directement le tar.gz dispo sur le site officiel ? 

Ou il y a moyen de faire ca proprement avec portage ?

----------

## GarulfoLinux

 *kensh wrote:*   

> Hum, quand tu dis de prendre la 0.5.2, tu veux dire en compilant directement le tar.gz dispo sur le site officiel ? 
> 
> Ou il y a moyen de faire ca proprement avec portage ?

 

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

----------

## bivittatus

tu fais simplement un:

```
# emerge -a =compiz-0.5.2
```

La version 0.5.2 fait elle aussi partie de xeffects...comme dit par titoucha plus haut  :Wink: 

----------

## kensh

Effectivement avec la 0.5.2 c'est passé   :Wink: 

Merci bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

Salut!

j'avais essayé XGL+compiz, il y a bien longtemps pour 'voir', c'était impressionnant, mais pas encore utilisable, c'était vraiment le début! Mais maintenant, j'vois que ça à l'air vraiment pas mal, j'ai essayé de suivre la chose un peu, mais bon.. Y'a donc eu béryl, puis les deux ont donc fusionné très récemment, si j'i tout compris  :Very Happy: 

(ça va j'récite bien mes leçons?  :Razz: )

Donc voila je considère refaire une petite tentative, mais avant, j'ai quelques petites questions:

=> j'suis utilisateur d'FVWM, donc forcément j'ai un peu peur de me sentir à l'étroit  :Razz: , bref, à part le cube et des quatres faces (tiens d'ailleurs on ne peut toujours pas utiliser les faces supérieure&inférieure?), est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir plus de bureaux virtuels? (par exemple, sur mon WM actuel, j'ai deux bureaux virtuels, et chacun de ces deux bureaux à une dimension de quatre pages (ça me fait donc virtuellement huit écrans pour ranger tout mes trucs (bon la plutpart du temps 6 seraient suffisant...))

=> Esct-ce qu'on peut rajouter des boutons au fenêtres, et leur attribuer une fonction du style déplacer sur le bureau/page voisin(e), redimensionner&positionner de telle ou telle manière? Enfin, est-ce que c'est faisable sans pour cela devoir rentrer dans du code inbuvable pour moi!?

=> Même question pour les raccourcis claviers, je sais qu'on peut associer les raccourcis que l'on souhaite aux effets 'in' (lire "ine") du moment, mais peut-on définir nos propres actions? (attention je parle de fonctions propres à un gestionnaire de fenètre(déplacer &redimmensionner...), j'parle pas de raccourci pour changer sa musique ou que sais-je!)

=> Un truc auquel je tiens vraiment (nan, pas moi un vrai truc j'veux dire...): est-ce qu'il y a également un équivalent de 

"Pick Sticky", (quand on met une fenètre en sticky elle reste visible sur tous les bureaux/pages) "Pick Layer +/-1" (quand on augmente le 'niveau'(?) la fenètre reste audessus des fenètres ayant un 'niveau' moins élevé, et ce même si elle perd le focus)

 et de: 

```
style * SloppyFocus

FocusStyle * EnterToFocus,IgnoreRaiseClickMotion

FocusStyle * ClickRaisesFocused
```

 Qui "en gros" , une fenètre à le focus dès que la souris la survolle (sans cliquer donc), et que quand une fenêtre a le focus, elle ne remonte pas forcément par dessus les autres sauf si je clique dessus (dans quel cas le clic est également passé à l'application), c'est vraiment très pratique je tiens *vraiment* à conserver ce comportement

Voili-voilou, c'est à peu près tout ce à quoi je tiens vraiment  :Razz: 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses! (hey j'demande pas forcément une réponse hyper détaillée, c'est vraiment pour savoir si oui ou non je vais retenter l'aventure, car chercher une fontionnalité qu ien fait n'existe pas, c'est bouffe vraiment du temps, alors j'demande quoi  :Wink:  )

----------

## bivittatus

Salut truc!

Malheureusement, je ne pourrai pas répondre à toutes tes questions, mais je vais faire ce que je peux!!!  :Laughing: 

* En ce qui concerne le nombre de bureaux virtuels, tu as la possibilité d'en mettre déjà jusqu'à 8 sur un seul "cube" (qui n'en est plus un après d'ailleurs!!! :Wink: ). Ensuite, je ne connais pas FVWM, mais en tout cas sous Gnome, tu as la possibilité d'avoir plusieurs cubes...ce qui multiplie d'autant ton nombre de bureaux virtuels (forcément...je sais!!! :Wink: )

==> ccsm/general options/desktop size

* Je ne sais pas si on peut rajouter des boutons aux fenêtres, donc je passe...

* Je ne sais pas non plus pour l'ajout de raccourcis...donc je passe aussi!!!

* Pour finir:

- Pick Sticky...Je n'ai pas trouvé...

- Pick Layer +/-1 et "SloppyFocus": si j'ai bien saisi (c'est pas gagné!!!), les deux sont faisables sans problème non plus...

==> ccsm/general options/focus & raise behavior

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider un peu plus...du moins dans un premier temps!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

merci pour tes réponses, mais un cube n'a t'il pas 6 faces? comment on fait pour mettre 8 bureau dessus?

:S

et la transition d'un bureau à l'aute c'set rapide? j'veux dire le cube c'est bien joli, mais en pratique j'aimerai que ça booste, je change de page/bureau constamment donc j'ai besoins d'un truc très réactif/utilisable

----------

## loopx

du temps de beryl, j'avais testé 100 bureaux ... ctais marrant  :Very Happy: 

ca devient une roue le cube ^^

----------

## truc

ok! cool, bon donc le premier point est répondu! merci bien à vous deux  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> => Esct-ce qu'on peut rajouter des boutons au fenêtres, et leur attribuer une fonction du style déplacer sur le bureau/page voisin(e), redimensionner&positionner de telle ou telle manière? Enfin, est-ce que c'est faisable sans pour cela devoir rentrer dans du code inbuvable pour moi!?
> 
> 

 

Je ne croit pas, en tout cas avec Emerald on peut personnaliser la barre de titre mais seulement pour ajouter/supprimer/modifier l'emplacement des éléments prédéfinis suivants :

Fermer (bouton)

Minimiser (bouton)

Restaurer (bouton)

Icône (de l'application)

Titre (de la fenêtre)

Aide (bouton)

Menu (bouton)

S'enrouler (bouton)

Au dessus (bouton)

Sur tous les bureaux (bouton)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> => Même question pour les raccourcis claviers, je sais qu'on peut associer les raccourcis que l'on souhaite aux effets 'in' (lire "ine") du moment, mais peut-on définir nos propres actions? (attention je parle de fonctions propres à un gestionnaire de fenètre(déplacer &redimmensionner...), j'parle pas de raccourci pour changer sa musique ou que sais-je!)
> 
> 

 

déplacer, redimensionner et autres actions sur les fenêtres sont des plugins de compiz, donc on peut personnaliser les raccourcis comme pour tous les plugins de compiz.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> => Un truc auquel je tiens vraiment (nan, pas moi un vrai truc j'veux dire...): est-ce qu'il y a également un équivalent de 
> 
> "Pick Sticky", (quand on met une fenètre en sticky elle reste visible sur tous les bureaux/pages) "Pick Layer +/-1" (quand on augmente le 'niveau'(?) la fenètre reste audessus des fenètres ayant un 'niveau' moins élevé, et ce même si elle perd le focus)
> ...

  Pour Sticky pas de problème (voir la liste des boutons d'emerald plus haut), pour les layers je ne crois pas que se soit géré, par contre on peut fixer une fenêtre au premier plan.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  et de: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Pour le focus, y'a des options dans compiz, mais je n'ai pas tester, donc je ne sait pas si ça convient.

Compiz et ses "Decorators" restent bien moins puissants que des WM avancés, venant de Kwin j'en sait quelque-chose, mais y'a d'autres avantages et maintenant je ne pourrait pas me passer des fonctions zoom, exposé ou encore desktop wall !

----------

## truc

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse complète, bon ça s'annonce pas mal alors, j'vais me laisser retenter, puis au pire j'ferai une 'feature request'  :Razz: 

@bientôt ici même alors   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Bonjour 

Après pas mal de temps avec beryl, j'ai decidé de passer ce week end sous Compiz Fusion !!!

L'install en 0.52 ayant reussi , après pas mal d'essais   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je me retrouve avec un blem !! je m'explique 

Je suis sous Drivers proprio ATI 8.40 + XGL , le tout en ~86 !!

après l'install et ayant modifié le ==> "emerald --replace" pour faire intervenir emerald , nickel tout  marche impec !!

Je passe un peu de tps et decide de couper le pc .... et là pan !!

Au reboot , ma carte ==> radeon x 300 n'a pas l'air reconnue !! doit me manquer un truc ds le xorg conf que je dois rajouter mais quoi donc   :Embarassed: 

Donc si l'un d'entre vous tournant avec des drivers proprio ( 8.40 par ex. ) et avec Xgl , pouvait me poster les quelques lignes de son xorg.conf afin que je modifie le mien !!

Soit le xorg.conf entier sous forme de ==> pastebin 

ou just la section "carte video" 

Merci d'avance

Pour info j'ai bien choper çà ds le tuto 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WORKARROUND 2:
> 
> On ATI cards with fglrx driver and opengl set to ati.
> ...

 

Qu'en pensez vous ?Last edited by RickyLoad on Mon Aug 27, 2007 2:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon après pas mal d'essais , le fait de reemerger les drivers ATI , a suffit !!!

donc juste ==> emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers 8.40.4

Voilà le Compiz Fusion a l'air de tourner  :Smile: 

@+++

----------

## default

J'ai testé pendant tout le week-end, c'est pas totalement stable :

Je laisse tourner la bête, le screensaver se lance puis quelques instants après l'écran se désactive. A partir de là, c'est fini. Plus moyen de retrouver l'affichage.. c'est quand même balot \:

Autrement, c'est quand même super joli, fluide et tout et tout! Je vais sâgement attendre l'apparition de compiz-fusion en stable dans l'arbre portage ;)

----------

## titoucha

Ou désactive le screensaver   :Wink: 

----------

## default

Le screensaver fonctionne bien, de là je peux revenir sans problème à mon desktop. C'est lorsque l'écran se coupe complètement que ça ne revient plus. (et seulement avec XFCE ça marche sans problèmes)

----------

## bivittatus

Salut la compagnie!!!

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait réussi à obtenir l'effet burn comme il se doit? J'entends par là que la fenêtre se consume "réellement", qu'elle brûle au fur et à mesure qu'elle s'effece en fait, comme ça. Chez moi, elle disparaît, puis j'ai les flammes (c'est du pipi de chat je sais, mais bon... :Laughing: ).

De plus, impossible d'obtenir l'effet Magic Lamp pour minimiser mes fenêtres...et vous?

Merci!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème (Apres le retour de la mise en veille de l'écran, le bureau est noir)  avec la derniere version svn de compiz. Que se soit XFCE(version svn) ou gnome 2.18. 

Du coup je suis repasser en stable pour XFCE et pour compiz je suis passé en 0.5.2 depuis ce week end. J'ai pas eu le temps de vraiment tester. Mais du coup, c'est quand même plus simple pour les mises à jour, même si j'ai pas les dernières nouveautés tant pis pour le moment. De toute façon, j'ai beaucoup moins de temps pour tester  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Ces temps compiz-fusion ne se compile pas très bien depuis ce matin j'ai un deuxième paquet qui ne veut plus rien savoir.   :Confused: 

Ce matin j'ai meme une erreur avec ccsm, il ne veut plus démarrer.

----------

## bivittatus

J'ai eu aussi ce problème avec ccsm ce week-end. Il a fallu que je recompile plusieurs paquets liés à python entre autre. Je ne les ai pas en tête par contre et suis au bureau...Mais si ton problème n'est pas solutionné ce soir (et surtout, s'il provient du même problème!!! :Laughing: ), j'essayerai de te poster tout ça!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que c'est du au paquet compizconfig-python qui ne veut plus ce compiler.

----------

## bivittatus

C'est exactement ça...compizconfig-python plantait aussi...mais après quelques compilations bien ciblées, tout est passé comme une lettre à la poste!!!

Je pense que je réussirai à te trouver tout ça...mais bon, le problème, c'est que j'en ai recompilé pas mal pour rien je suppose...on va dire que c'est le résultat qui compte!!!  :Laughing: 

N.B.: J'ai l'impression que ça a planté après la mise à jour de python...

----------

## titoucha

C'est exacte la mise à jour de python à foutu le b****.

J'ai un moment je vais chercher.

Edit: j'ai recompilé tout les paquets de dev-python et maintenant tout fonctionne, merci pour la piste.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

De rien, c'est normal... :Wink: 

----------

## xelif

bonjour a tous

j'aurai aimé quelques precision sur XGL, beryl et compiz

quelle est la difference? juste les effets visuels? j'ai une GeForce 6600 sur ma tour lequel me conseillez vous?

----------

## Mickael

XGL ---> c'est mort, c'est l'ancêtre

Beryl ---> va bientôt mourir depuis la réunification de beryl+compiz 

Compiz-fusion ---> c'est ce qu'il te faut, mais tu peux partir de compiz-5.2 de portage, sinon il te faut l'overlay xeffects pour compiz-fusion.

Voilà il ne pouvait en rester qu'un.

----------

## Temet

NVidia n'utilise ni XGL, ni Aiglx.

Tu peux utiliser Compiz ou Beryl mais sachant que les deux projets ont fusionné et n'existent plus vraiment (enfin si, Compiz-fusion est plus ou moins Compiz) ... bah perso je ne mettrais aucun des deux.

Soit t'as pas peur de te prendre la tête sur un truc bêta et tu installes Compiz-fusion... soit t'attends que Compiz-fusion sorte une release un peu plus avancée ^^

Voilà mon avis.

----------

## loopx

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> XGL ---> c'est mort, c'est l'ancêtre

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ah je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi... Ok pour beryl, mais que tu utilise beryl ou compiz ou compiz-fusion, tu as toujours besoin de XGL si tu as une bonne carte ati avec AIGLX qui tourne pas!

Donc, c'est toujours d'actualité  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Ben oui Xgl est toujours d'actualité avec une carte Ati récente.

----------

## razer

Bon j'ai fini par me décider à migrer de beryl-0.2 à compiz version instable...

Je ne parviens toujours pas à obtenir un niveau de performance identique : compiz est nettement plus lent. Pas forcément sur les effets, mais sur le scroll dans firefox, l'agrandissement des fenêtres, la lecture des vidéos...

J'ai essayé tous les paramères possibles et imaginables : vsync, taux de rafraichissement, loose binding, indirect rendering : rien n'y fait, c'est vraiment agaçant...

J'ai beau fouiller le net, je ne trouve pas d'issue, et ce qui me paraît étonnant c'est qu'il semble que, pour la plupart, compiz est plus performant   :Question: 

Mon système :

Pentium IV 2.8 Ghz HT

1 Go ram

Nvidia 5700 avec les tous derniers drivers

Xorg 1.3

Si qqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance...

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Est-ce que tu as essayé de lancer compiz-fusion comme ça:

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & 

sleep 5s

emerald --replace &

```

J'ai placé tout ce petit monde dans un script que je lance au démarrage de gnome...d'ailleurs, voilà le script complet au cas où...:

```
toto@bivittatus ~ $cat start

#!/bin/sh

__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & 

sleep 5s

emerald --replace &

sleep 1s

devilspie &

sleep 1s

urxvtd &

sleep 1s

urxvtc -title urxvthaut -hc blue -geometry 85x28+0+0 -depth 32  +sb -ic -cr green -tr -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000 -bl -b 0 -sl 2500 -fn "xft:bitstream vera sans mono:pixelsize=11" &

sleep 1s

urxvtc -title urxvtbas -hc blue -geometry 85x28+0+600 -depth 32  +sb -ic -cr green -tr -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000 -bl -b 0 -sl 2500 -fn "xft:bitstream vera sans mono:pixelsize=11" &

sleep 2s

conky &

sleep 2s

amarok &

```

----------

## razer

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Salut!
> 
> Est-ce que tu as essayé de lancer compiz-fusion comme ça:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui, j'ai essayé...

Pas mieux que le lancement direct via fusion-icon.

Je suis probablement trop exigeant, en tout cas il est clair que c'est moins performant que beryl chez moi :/

----------

## bivittatus

Au début, je trouvais aussi, puis en fait, avant de virer totalement beryl, je suis retourner y faire un tour. Et là, grosse surprise!!! J'avoue que compiz-fusion fonctionne mieux, j'ai tout (sauf l'effet magic lamp que je n'arrive pas à obtenir!!!) et surtout, quel bonheur de pouvoir compiler sans que l'affiche devienne complètement saccadé!!!

Mais franchement, je ne vois d'où peut provenir ton problème...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *razer wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai fini par me décider à migrer de beryl-0.2 à compiz version instable...
> 
> Je ne parviens toujours pas à obtenir un niveau de performance identique : compiz est nettement plus lent. Pas forcément sur les effets, mais sur le scroll dans firefox, l'agrandissement des fenêtres, la lecture des vidéos...
> 
> J'ai essayé tous les paramères possibles et imaginables : vsync, taux de rafraichissement, loose binding, indirect rendering : rien n'y fait, c'est vraiment agaçant...
> ...

 

Non t'a un problème j'ai une config bien moindre, et ça marche bien (même lors de la lecture d'une vidéo HD) et c'est plus fluide que Beryl !

Tu n'a pas l'AA d'activé ? (le support de 'lAA ce n'est pas encore ça, autant avec les premières versions de beryl ça ne posais pas de PB, autant avec les suivantes et compiz ça rame comme pas possible)

Tu as peut-être compilé un SVN foireux (ça m'est déjà arrivé), j'ai pas mis à jour depuis quelques jours.

EDIT : m'étais trompé de quote   :Embarassed: 

----------

## razer

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as peut-être compilé un SVN foireux (ça m'est déjà arrivé), j'ai pas mis à jour depuis quelques jours.
> 
> 

 

Il se peut que cela soit la cause : je viens de recompiler le bouzin, c'est maintenant nettement mieux  :Wink: 

En fait je pense surtout que ce sont mes cflags qui mettaient le brin : -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse

Je les ai viré globalement, je pense qu'ils n'attirent rien de plus que des ennuis en tout genre

J'ai maintenant un niveau de perf tout à fait comparable à beryl

Merci pour tout...

----------

## Temet

Tiens, compiz-fusion est dans portage.

Par contre, il dépend de ... gconf o_O'''' donc j'essaye pas.

----------

## titoucha

Tu as aussi des ebuilds dans l'overlay xeffects, par contre je ne sais pas si ils dépendent de gconf.

----------

## Ray ishido

 *razer wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai fini par me décider à migrer de beryl-0.2 à compiz version instable...
> 
> Je ne parviens toujours pas à obtenir un niveau de performance identique : compiz est nettement plus lent. Pas forcément sur les effets, mais sur le scroll dans firefox, l'agrandissement des fenêtres, la lecture des vidéos...
> 
> J'ai essayé tous les paramères possibles et imaginables : vsync, taux de rafraichissement, loose binding, indirect rendering : rien n'y fait, c'est vraiment agaçant...
> ...

 

Avec une carte nvidia je te conseil de regarder ce post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-606209.html

tu y trouvera comment configurer/optimiser ta carte

Temet, Titoucha, vous ne traineriez pas aussi sur un forum dédié a Suse?...  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tiens, compiz-fusion est dans portage.

 

Ah c'est bon a savoir  :Smile:  maintenant plus qu'a attendre les nouveaux ati-drivers avec correctifs et je vais pouvoir tester la bête dans de bonnes conditions cette fois ci:P

----------

## Temet

 *Ray ishido wrote:*   

> Temet, Titoucha, vous ne traineriez pas aussi sur un forum dédié a Suse?... 

 

Moi oui de temps en temps, bien que je n'ai jamais utilisé Suse.

Pour Titoucha, il était déjà parti quand je me suis inscrit. Si j'ai bon souvenir, il aurait lâché après l'accord Novell/M$... et on ne peut pas le blamer pour ça!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Ray ishido wrote:*   Temet, Titoucha, vous ne traineriez pas aussi sur un forum dédié a Suse?...  
> 
> Moi oui de temps en temps, bien que je n'ai jamais utilisé Suse.
> 
> Pour Titoucha, il était déjà parti quand je me suis inscrit. Si j'ai bon souvenir, il aurait lâché après l'accord Novell/M$... et on ne peut pas le blamer pour ça! 

 

Non, j'ai commencer à regarder ailleurs lors du rachat de Suse par Novell et la sortie de version assez foireuse m'ont fait partir et passer à Gentoo, lors de l'accord je n'étais déjà plus sous Suse.

----------

## Temet

Arf, je me rappelais que y avait une histoire avec Novell  :Very Happy: 

Sorry, mes souvenirs étaient alambiqués  :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

Vraiment pas grave il y a beaucoup plus importants que ça.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Histoire de relancer les captures   :Laughing:   , une nouvelle capture de mon bureau XFCE4 avec compiz-fusion, adesklets, avant-windows-manager et screenlets

http://www.frogdev.info/images/captureCompiz.png

Et une p'tite vidéo 

http://www.frogdev.info/images/Compiz-Fusion.mpeg

----------

## Gardel_

Amusant les petites icônes qui tournent ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est normal que la vidéo aille si vite (wxVlc) ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Non c'est xvidcap qui fait sa. En fait je sais pas trop comment capturer le bureau et xvidcap était la solution de facilité.

----------

## Ezka

J'aime bien le "avant-windows-manager" ... mais bon sur ma machine il vient avec 52 dépendances de gnome   :Laughing:  (à cause de totem   :Shocked:  ). C'est comme kiba-dock ... c'est featuring gnome (encore lui ça va 11 dépendances).

Sinon pour XFCE ... y aurait pas un dock aussi inutile que ceux ci-dessus et donc indispensable ?   :Laughing: 

héhéhé pour voir j'ai essayé avec kde-misc/kxdocker ... 12 dépendances   :Laughing:  (bon la kdelibs est dedans, j'suis pas sur d'y gagner   :Laughing:  )

----------

## bouleetbil

oui pour les dépendances je suis d'accord. Mon bureau principal est XFCE mais j'utilise quand même pas mal d'applications gnome donc le problème ne se posait pas trop.

----------

## loopx

Y a un truc qui m'intéresse : 

ca sort d'ou le truc ou tu as le volume sur un beau font métalique brossé   :Shocked: 

C'est tout beau et tout  :Smile: 

J'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir ce genre de truc, mais uniquement quand tu change le volume (ouais, actuellement j'utilise xbindkey qui lui meme va utiliser amixer pour changer le volume ...)... Cette solution n'affiche pas le niveau sonore à l'écran, et à tendance à salement lagger quand le pc est en charge ...

 :Confused: 

EDIT: je suis KDEzien ...

----------

## bouleetbil

salut

C'est adesklets avec l'extension volume-0.0.8

Très peu de dépendances   :Laughing: 

----------

## nykos

j'ai testé adesklets, ça a l'air cool mais volume marche pas, ni calendar !

----------

## CryoGen

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> J'aime bien le "avant-windows-manager" ... mais bon sur ma machine il vient avec 52 dépendances de gnome   (à cause de totem   ). 

 

Et en plus on peut en virer plein vraiment inutile... cet ebuild est mal foutu et y avait une version modifié de l'ebuild gnome-python-desktop 2.18.0 sur l'overlay xeffect qui a un USE nognome qui permet de virer ces dépendances à la noix  :Laughing: 

Je l'ai adapté à la verson 2.20.0 parceque j'aime bien les screenlets mais que je suis sous kde et que je veux pas gnome  :Surprised: 

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/10/10 21:43:31 remi Exp $

inherit gnome2 python virtualx

DESCRIPTION="provides python interfacing modules for some GNOME desktop libraries"

HOMEPAGE="http://pygtk.org/"

LICENSE="LGPL-2.1 GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="doc nognome rsvg wnck"

RDEPEND="virtual/python

   >=dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.6.0

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.0

   dev-python/pycairo

   !nognome? (

      >=dev-python/gnome-python-2.10.0

      >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.13.4

      >=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.2.0

      >=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.2.0

      =x11-libs/gtksourceview-1*

      >=x11-libs/libwnck-2.19.3

      >=gnome-base/libgtop-2.13.0

      >=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.15.3

      >=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.10.0

      >=gnome-base/gconf-2.10.0

      >=x11-wm/metacity-2.19.8

      >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.13.93

      >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.5.0

      >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.10.0

      >=media-video/totem-1.4.0

   )

   wnck? ( >=x11-libs/libwnck-2.19.3 )

        rsvg? ( >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.13.93 )

   !<dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.13"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.7"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog INSTALL MAINTAINERS NEWS README"

src_test() {

   Xmake check || die "tests failed"

}

src_install() {

   gnome2_src_install

   if use doc; then

      insinto /usr/share/doc/${PF}

      doins -r examples

   fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

   python_version

   python_mod_optimize "${ROOT}/usr/$(get_libdir)/python${PYVER}/site-packages/gtk-2.0"

}

pkg_postrm() {

   python_version

   python_mod_cleanup

}

```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Intéressant cet ebuild, je vais peut-être enfin arriver a virer totem de mon système   :Laughing: 

Pour avant-window-navigator c'est beaux mais c'est encore buggé, je n'arrive pas a créer de lanceurs et l'applet "lanceur" (celui qui m'intéresse) et lié à la barre des taches que je ne veut pas, je trouve cette gestion des taches  pas pratique sous OSX et là c'est pareil (enfin c'est quand-même pire sous OSX)

Sinon niveau Compiz je suis retourné AGPART a cause d'un bug de NvAGP qui provoque une corruption de l'affichage des vidéos avec Xv et finalement AGPART n'est pas moins stable !

----------

## gbetous

Heu... question bete... Comment on met à jour son compiz-fusion ?

Parce que je fais layman -S, il me met plein de trucs à jour, et si je fais emerge -uDp world il ne me propose aucune mise à jour...

----------

## geekounet

Tu réemerge tous ses ebuilds, en prennant soin de le faire dans le bon ordre des dépendances  :Wink:  Pour ça, tu regardes avec genlop -l dans quel ordre ça a été installé la première fois.

Tu peux faire un script simple du genre :

```
#!/bin/sh

EBUILDS=" x11-libs/compiz-bcop

          x11-wm/compiz

          x11-libs/libcompizconfig

          x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

          x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

          x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

          x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

          dev-python/compizconfig-python

          x11-apps/ccsm

          x11-wm/emerald

          x11-themes/emerald-themes

          x11-wm/compiz-fusion

          x11-apps/fusion-icon"

emerge --ask --verbose --oneshot $EBUILDS
```

----------

## gbetous

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu réemerge tous ses ebuilds

 

Ah ouais quand meme !

Bon, merci du tuyau. C'est un peu bourrin quand meme   :Laughing: 

----------

